# Pellet Pig Membership requirements



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

Just a suggestion and can be voted for at the next meeting. I think we will adopt a voting policy such as the nextel fireman's commercial. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6DORwBzuA

Just so we got the requirements down in writing. Feel free to add or comment on the minimum requirements

Must have
1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year.

Must have two of the following three

a.) At least one pellet stove, two stoves will get you a gold star on your membership card
b.) Have at least 3 additional tons by the first frost will get you a silver star on membership card
c.) "cash and carry" your pellets. True pigs drive gas hog trucks and can move their own pellets and this will get you a bronze star on your membership card

Thanks for your support
Eric


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me....do we need a discussion, or do I hear a second?


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 25, 2008)

Motion made, seconded, show of hands.


----------



## mtalea (Oct 25, 2008)

OK I have 4 tons since sept of 08....I have a 1988 gmc c3500 tbi with an 8ft aluminum utility body on it with a 3"x3"x3/8" steel home made rack atop....gets about 8mpg downhill with the wind at its back. 

where do I fit in membership


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

Must have 
1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year. 

Must have two of the following three 

a.) At least one pellet stove, two stoves will get you a gold star on your membership card 
b.) Have at least 3 additional tons by the first frost will get you a silver star on membership card 
c.) “cash and carry” your pellets. True pigs drive gas hog trucks and can move their own pellets and this will get you a bronze star on your membership card


I see you only have one of the second set of requirements.

Please clarify.

Eric


----------



## mtalea (Oct 25, 2008)

oh ya I forgot to add..I have only 1 stove.....but I havent bought oil since march of 08 and ran out in May ....


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

There you go, details.

Welcome aboard.

Eric


----------



## gw2kpro (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking at the checklist I think I'm a 3 star member --

a)  2 stoves 
b)  6+ tons in the basement since mid-June
c)  I haul all my pellets on my own box trailer, one ton at a time.  Don't know whether or not my Jeep wrangler qualifies as a gas hog or not.

_My name is Liter of Cola, and I'm a pellet pig. _ 

The first step to addressing any problem is admitting that you have one.


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2008)

mtalea said:
			
		

> oh ya I forgot to add..I have only 1 stove.....but I havent bought oil since march of 08 and ran out in May ....



There ya go....you may place your membership info in the signature space at the bottom

"I'm a proud member of the Pellet Pig Club  OINK OINK"
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 25, 2008)

Is there a Pellet Pig Police Force?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

We are our own Police
Got trim the fat of Government any way you can

Eric


----------



## slls (Oct 25, 2008)

I want to be a pellet pig, I can't find anymore for $5 or less a bag.


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> I want to be a pellet pig.....



This is just too funny   :lol:


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 25, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> I want to be a pellet pig, I can't find anymore for $5 or less a bag.



LMAO-  you get honorable mention for trying..


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Does buying 20 tons with with 2 of your neighbors count for anything?

NOT cash and carry though, for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Bushbuck (Oct 25, 2008)

I submit my application as I qualify for the Bronze, silver and Gold star. I hope to qualify for the Platinum level when My transition is complete with the installation of my 3rd and forth stove. My current third stove is a woodstove insert. In total at the end I will have 5. 4 being pellet and 1 wood..


----------



## Xena (Oct 25, 2008)

Wahooo, I'm in!

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to go
roll around in my pellets like a true piglet should!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> I want to be a pellet pig, I can't find anymore for $5 or less a bag.



Bad planning on your part does not make an emergency on my part.

Eric


----------



## muss (Oct 25, 2008)

Deal me in  :lol:  Muss


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2008)

And the post that started it all and I quote the following:


_How’s Your Tonnage?? Subscribe to this thread  
eernest4 Posted: 17 October 2008 07:32 AM   [ Report ]   [ Ignore ]   [ # 45 ]  

Fire Honor Society


ct
Total Posts:  481
Joined  2007-10-22 No wonder there is a pellet shortage here in new england with all you pellet pigs 
hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes. 

I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we are all sold out & we dont know when we are going to get any more or what the price will be when we do. And I was only planning on buying 15 or 20 bags. 

You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves. 

I have 1/2 ton of assorted pellets, twenty five bags, 15 of which were left over from the ton I bought last winter & 10 bags that i bought this year. 

Its a good thing that I have 4 cords of fire wood split ,stored & seasoned or else I would be in big trouble. I am just going to have to run my secondary burn wood stove a lot more & my pellet stove infrequently to make up for all the pellet hogs overstocking & hoarding the pellet supply. 

 Signature 
I;m no expert,just a knowledgeable amateur.But,I’m Close to an expert,as he lives just next door! 
wood stove primary heat 12.0cu.ft.FireBox- 1/4 plate steel,1970’s. 150k-btu.DIY converted to secondary burn technoligy,by me! 
summersheat M#50-snc30lc @ lowes 1/2 price sale,$476.oo-2000 sq ft,3.5 ft FireBox& sec.air . 
Pellet stove secondary heat, pel-pro 50kbtu pelletstove.--2hp,4ton elect spliter,22 ton huskee splitter.Chain saws 4 gas ,4 electric.4’x8’ trailer,3 woodsheds.free 
_


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 25, 2008)

The Grand Pooo Bah!


----------



## StoveMiser (Oct 25, 2008)

I think I'm in. 4 tons picked up one at a time in may and June stacked neatly on 2 skids in the attached garage. Cash and carried with my F150. I think that qualifies me for a silver and bronze star. My plan was to pick up 8 more( 2 for this year and 6 for next) in february and March when the market is saturated and prices drop. I'm pissed I didn't buy 6 tons last March when the box stores were cleaning up @$160/ton. Wish I would have known better. Doubt well see those prices again.


----------



## BadDad320 (Oct 25, 2008)

Must have
1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year.

Must have two of the following three

a.) At least one pellet stove, two stoves will get you a gold star on your membership card
b.) Have at least 3 additional tons by the first frost will get you a silver star on membership card
c.) "cash and carry" your pellets. True pigs drive gas hog trucks and can move their own pellets and this will get you a bronze star on your membership card

 I have 6 tons...... I cash and carried them all with my sons..... My truck is a Mazda B2500 (27 mpg highway) but I also have a Benz SUV (20 mpg if I'm lucky so it is a pig)!  I guess I qualify........


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 25, 2008)

I present my case to the pellet pig elders:


3.2 tons , since first of sept.,  picked up all but 1, stove company delivered it w/stove.  Picked up others with Trailblazer EXT, and Chevy 4x4 short bed,  1 Harman XXV, like to have another if someone wants to trade one for a vent free LP corner fireplace.  planning on going to pick up some Ozark Pellets in the next week or so. 

Am I in?,   Am I in?    Am I in?   Am I in?


----------



## wil lanfear (Oct 25, 2008)

After reading the requirements I must qualify as a pellet pig. 

1) 14 ton purchased in March ~ April

A) Harman PB 105 boiler (expect to burn 10 ~ 11 ton)
B) Will puchase another 9~10 ton more in March 2009
C) Cash and carried every single ton in my Tundra


----------



## mtalea (Oct 25, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> And the post that started it all and I quote the following:
> 
> 
> _How’s Your Tonnage?? Subscribe to this thread
> ...





who originally posted that rant?


----------



## Xena (Oct 25, 2008)

mtalea said:
			
		

> who originally posted that rant?




eernest4 Posted: 17 October 2008 07:32 AM 

^^^^ it's says it right at the top^^^^


----------



## mtalea (Oct 25, 2008)

updated my avatar...pigcop......anyonw want it for the pellet pig membership?


----------



## Souzafone (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure I agree with the cash and carry qualifier unless the carrier is capable of handling the qualifying amount in one trip, like say a deuce-and-a-half, after all the whole point of being a pellet pig is to screw the oil companies. That being said I qualify by having a stove and also 6 tons delivered in August that I stored in the basement---by myself in one marathon session that still brings a tear to my eye. My response in the thread that started our wallow in the mire---"6 tons in the basement next to 275 gals of HHO aka diesel. Almost 2 years worth of pellets, probably a decade of HHO going by my last 3 years consumption, or 13,750 miles in the TDI."


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 26, 2008)

Souzafone said:
			
		

> after all the whole point of being a pellet pig is to
> screw the oil companies.



and....eernst4 of course. ;-)


----------



## Bushbuck (Oct 26, 2008)

Do we have any master pellet pigs here? Time for a Tim the tool man Taylor Grunt when looking at these photos.


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm definitely a card carrying member.  I burn 2 tons a year and have had 6 tons on hand since April.  Anybody have enough stock for more than three years?


----------



## mtalea (Oct 26, 2008)

I think bubbrubb's avatar should be nominated as the official pellet pig icon....all in favor.........


----------



## lessoil (Oct 26, 2008)

Just some fun with Paint Shop Pro!!


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like HOG HEAVEN


----------



## MSmith66 (Oct 26, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion and can be voted for at the next meeting. I think we will adopt a voting policy such as the nextel fireman's commercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6DORwBzuA
> 
> ...


----------



## lessoil (Oct 26, 2008)

mtalea said:
			
		

> I think bubbrubb's avatar should be nominated as the official pellet pig icon....all in favor.........



I second the motion!


----------



## cantman (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanna be in too!

1) 4 tons in garage
2) Harman XXV stove (self installed, does that mean anything?)
3) Chevy Express Van body with a enclosed utility body - I transport one ton skid at a time
4) self built hearth pad

Am I in?


----------



## metpound (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd like to be a member and think I can slide in with 3.5 tons in my garage. Picked them all up with my chevy 2500 silverado at the local hardware store. Please pass my membership I plan on stockpiling more in the spring when prices drop, too expensive now for the 1st frost.
oink oink


----------



## swalz (Oct 26, 2008)

Picked up 4 tons in August with a 1.5 ton trailer and 97 Chevy Lumina 1 ton at a time; have five tons in shed now.
Own a Harman XXV


I guess I am a pellet pig!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 27, 2008)

We will not be sent to the second page.  Not unless Craig has something to do with it.  He has been quiet with this thread, Hmmmmm.

Eric


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 27, 2008)

mtalea said:
			
		

> I think bubbrubb's avatar should be nominated as the official pellet pig icon....all in favor.........



Tinkabranc created it.  Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok Ok now.    We will not have in fighting inside the pig pen.

Calm Down

Eric


----------



## mralias (Oct 27, 2008)

grunt grunt grunt.....1600 sq feet of house to heat.....Got me 7 tons since August......CB1200I.....Pick um up truck. 3/4 ton F250....and I'm felling a bit ungry......Looking for more.....grunt grunt grunt


----------



## kdp7462 (Oct 27, 2008)

I submit my application with humility to the Pellet Gods...

5 tons Athens purchased in July to my parents house 2 hours away(15 tons total between parents and brother) @190/ton
1 Englander PVD 2200sq foot stove@850 1/2 price Jan 2006
1998 F350 V10 cargo van with 16 foot enclosed trailer.   2 trips back and forth. @200 dollars gas total

No oil deliveries since May of 06=priceless!


----------



## Chinkowski (Oct 27, 2008)

i also want in. i have one pellet stove, have 4 ton in the garage since early sept, cash and carried all 4 ton with my F150 5.4l Triton V-8. please consider, thank you!!


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 27, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> There ya go....you may place your membership info in the signature space at the bottom
> 
> "I'm a proud member of the Pellet Pig Club  OINK OINK"
> “You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4



For those of you that have been approved-
your first mission..should you choose to accept it....


----------



## imacman (Oct 27, 2008)

Chinkowski said:
			
		

> i also want in. i have one pellet stove, have 4 ton in the garage since early sept, cash and carried all 4 ton with my F150 5.4l Triton V-8. please consider, thank you!!



Your in!  Copy & paste the official Pellet Pig greeting into your signature:

“I’m a proud member of the Pellet Pig Club - OINK OINK”
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4


----------



## Chinkowski (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, glad to be here!


----------



## kilarney (Oct 27, 2008)

I self-hauled 5 tons in June.  I just bought 20 bags from Wal-Mart - and didn't even need them!

Let me in the club!


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 27, 2008)

bump back to the first page


----------



## Xena (Oct 27, 2008)

kilarney said:
			
		

> I just bought 20 bags from Wal-Mart - and didn't even need them!



Dang if that's not a jen-u-wine oinker!   
Sounds like you are in like Flynn dude!  ;-P


----------



## JustWood (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a pellet pig or affiliated in any way ,but I'd like to become an ambassador and spokesperson for the rights of pellet pigs.   May I join? :cheese:


----------



## JustWood (Oct 27, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> kilarney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you meant jen-u-swine!  :lol:


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2008)

kilarney said:
			
		

> I self-hauled 5 tons in June.  I just bought 20 bags from Wal-Mart - and didn't even need them!
> 
> Let me in the club!



Welcome to the club Kilarney, from a fellow Irishman....just insert the famous words into your signature!


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> I think you meant jen-u-swine!  :lol:



Well said Lees......I think you'd make a fine spokeman for the club.  Just don't become a "Swhiner"   :lol: 

Oh, BTW, all you PPC members.....I have a REAL artist working on another version of the Official Pellet Pig.  When he gets it done, and i get time to scan it, I'll post to the forum for all to peruse.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 28, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> LEES WOOD-CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep us posted.

Eric


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see what he comes up with.


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I play too. I had 24 tons delivered in March.

okay, okay, of that 24 I only kept 3 for myself, but I orchestrated the deal. Any brownie points there???


----------



## 2c3d (Oct 29, 2008)

in june I moved 4 tons in 4 trips from TSC with my chevy silverado....loyal (swine hound) sat shotgun, to safely guard transport of our precious cargo...used government stimulus check for pellet purchase...(found money)....reaping now what I sowed in june...(SOOOO WEEEE)!


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 29, 2008)

You all are forgetting one important membership requirement - the annual dues.  Since nobody else spoke up, I guess I'll nominate myself as treasurer.  Make the $30 check payable to BubbRubb.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 29, 2008)

BubbRubb said:
			
		

> You all are forgetting one important membership requirement - the annual dues.  Since nobody else spoke up, I guess I'll nominate myself as treasurer.  Make the $30 check payable to BubbRubb.



LMAO -  it's in the mail :lol:


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 29, 2008)

BubbRubb said:
			
		

> You all are forgetting one important membership requirement - the annual dues.  Since nobody else spoke up, I guess I'll nominate myself as treasurer.  Make the $30 check payable to BubbRubb.



What comes in the PPC Welcome package...Is this where we get the hat with the logo, the polo shirt with club log embroidered on it, and $50.00 pellet rebate ?


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 29, 2008)

kyburnr said:
			
		

> BubbRubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The official PPC Welcome package is still being developed, but initial plans are for it to include:
- an autographed photo of eernest4
- a 1lb. sample pack of various brands of pellets to help you figure out what burns best in your stove
- a club logo hat with a snout and pig ears
- a photo collage of PPC members standing by their stove installs

But what do I know as I'm just volunteering to be the club treasurer?  You would have to talk to the marketing dept. about what all you get for your dues.


----------



## Smudge88 (Oct 29, 2008)

I want in too!...3.5 Ton's in the Garage...Moved with My 91' GMC Sierra ( 190,000 Miles on it)...2 Stoves...I SMELL BACON!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

Smudge88 said:
			
		

> I want in too!...3.5 Ton's in the Garage...Moved with My 91' GMC Sierra ( 190,000 Miles on it)...2 Stoves...I SMELL BACON!



Smudge, you meet the requirements...your in!!

To make it "official", remember to put the following into your signature line:

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club....OINK OINK!! 
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club 
“Earth is NOT going to run out of trees, forest, or bio mass anytime soon...And I don’t want to hear “It’s a free country” either ....(it isn’t????) - RingOfFire


----------



## pduby (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, I believe we qualify as Pellet Pigs!  lopi yankee bay, new this year, 6 tons picked up on my husbands commercial grade truck - 2 trips paid for in cash. Told my mother to get a pellet stove, she did and we picked up 5 tons for her as well.  Inlaws just purchased a pellet stove to be installed later this month - 4 tons there.  And we all have full oil tanks - for hot water.  No, not stocking up - this is called “thinking ahead” and “planning” - back in April we ordered our stoves and pellets anticipating a supply problem then....duh!


----------



## Drivr (Oct 30, 2008)

I want in, I've got 2 pellet stoves, 5 tons in the basement since August and I picked mine up with a GMC 1ton dump truck and a 15 ton low bed trailer.


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 30, 2008)

Just one question....

How many pellets will a pellet pig possess if a pellet pig can possess  pellets?


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 30, 2008)

A pellet pig would possess a plethora of pellets


----------



## techsol (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess that leaves me being a "pig" wanna be!

2 stoves and was suppose to have 7 tons if it weren't for NEWENGLANDPELLETSLLC!


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 30, 2008)

Dick said:
			
		

> I guess that leaves me being a "pig" wanna be!
> 
> 2 stoves and was suppose to have 7 tons if it weren't for NEWENGLANDPELLETSLLC!



We accept people that try to be a pig, but fall short due to someone else dropping the ball.  After all, you tried to hoard pellets and keep needy people from getting their supply.


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2008)

Drivr said:
			
		

> I want in, I've got 2 pellet stoves, 5 tons in the basement since August and I picked mine up with a GMC 1ton dump truck and a 15 ton low bed trailer.



Drivr, you're IN!!  Just make it official by putting part or all of the following into your signature line...Welcome!!  Oink Oink

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club....OINK OINK!!
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club
“Earth is NOT going to run out of trees, forest, or bio mass anytime soon...And I don’t want to hear “It’s a free country” either ....(it isn’t????) - RingOfFire


----------



## imacman (Oct 30, 2008)

kilarney said:
			
		

> I self-hauled 5 tons in June.  I just bought 20 bags from Wal-Mart - and didn't even need them!
> 
> Let me in the club!



Oh, kilarney, my Irish "brother".... you're in, to be sure.

Don't forget to change your signature line with one or all of the following:

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club....OINK OINK!!
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club
“Earth is NOT going to run out of trees, forest, or bio mass anytime soon...And I don’t want to hear “It’s a free country” either ....(it isn’t????) - RingOfFire


----------



## larue (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't know I was a pig until I looked at this site.
I guess I was an oil pig at one time also, used to fill three tanks in the summer.
How much of a pig am I.

6 ton of pellets since early July
1 Harman PC45 stove
Pellets were delivered by me with my truck and trailer in two loads

LaRue


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 30, 2008)

larue said:
			
		

> I didn't know I was a pig until I looked at this site.
> I guess I was an oil pig at one time also, used to fill three tanks in the summer.
> How much of a pig am I.
> 
> ...



welcome to the club ;-) 
none of us knew till eernst4 set us straight


----------



## MrJitters (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe I do meet the requirements:

1 Pellet Stove Harman P43
8 Tons of Premier Pellets 
Ford Ranger Pickup used to lug 33 bags at a time from Tractor Supply.  Gas mileage while lugging pellets: under 20MPG

Do I qualify?     :lol:


----------



## imacman (Oct 31, 2008)

MrJitters said:
			
		

> I believe I do meet the requirements:
> 
> 1 Pellet Stove Harman P43
> 8 Tons of Premier Pellets
> ...



Mr. J, w/ 8 tons hauled in a Ford ranger, 33 bags at a time, you are IN!

Don't forget the requisite modification to your signature line...pick any of the ones you see below in mine, or add all of them!

Welcome!  OINK OINK


----------



## drtnshtr (Oct 31, 2008)

I gotta make the cut then...3 tons of my favorite pellets (AWF) bought this summer @ $3.00/bag because local garden center had them left over hauled them on my 6x12 trailer with my 03 expedition 4x4...burn them with both my whitfield adv.2T and VC Reliance....do i get extra points for also burning my englander ACD24 in the garage/shop/archery range with 2 cords of seasoned oak/cherry/hickory and ash stacked out back??? please please please


----------



## MrJitters (Oct 31, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> MrJitters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!  I made it! Thanx.  Sig updated as requested.     :lol:  ;-P


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought 8 ton in May.

I have a PB105 and a Breckwell Big E.

But I had them delivered since it would have taken 16 trips with my Taurus towing a 1/2 ton trailer.

I guess no Bronze star for me.


----------



## schmeg (Nov 1, 2008)

1.) 1 Gloyboy pellet insert
2.) 4 tons of Northeast pellets in the garage by late Sept.
3.) Toyota Highlander with 12ft sled trailer to haul a ton at a time,,,,15.5 MPG whilst hauling. Yes its a hybrid! Sleds that were 
kicked off the trailer for pellet duties are 2 Yamaha Apex's 1000cc hyper sleds, one has a blower. Here is a pic for pruf!


----------



## VTJake (Nov 1, 2008)

Does 5 tons in the basement feeding a PB105 count?


----------



## mnoack (Nov 1, 2008)

1 stove.
5 tons in the basement.
I've got a v8 durango that will carry a ton. I went cash & carry last year!


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 1, 2008)

You're in!  Our club is growing fast by the day!

Don’t forget to change your signature line with one or all of the following: 

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club....OINK OINK!! 
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club 
“Earth is NOT going to run out of trees, forest, or bio mass anytime soon...And I don’t want to hear “It’s a free country” either ....(it isn’t????) - RingOfFire


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 1, 2008)

I have my pride. I refuse to join ANY organization that would have me as a member.


----------



## seattle~ites (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW! You guys must be REALLY COLD in the winter to hoard up to 3 TONS of pellets!
I'm not even close in seattle....I don't even know how much i'm gonna use!?! I'll see by the end of the year though.
KEEP WARM!! hoard another TON to be sure!


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 1, 2008)

seattle~ites said:
			
		

> WOW! You guys must be REALLY COLD in the winter to hoard up to 3 TONS of pellets!
> I'm not even close in seattle....I don't even know how much i'm gonna use!?! I'll see by the end of the year though.
> KEEP WARM!! hoard another TON to be sure!



I wouldn't call having 3 tons in the East hoarding by any stretch. Yeah, it gets cold here. I'll burn over 3 tons. By the way, don't you guys keep warm enough by holding all those cups of Starbucks coffee?


----------



## drizler (Nov 2, 2008)

OINK, OINK OINK,    BRING ON THE BACON.       Me gots just shy of 4 tons in the cellar since August 3 and an old Chevy 3/4 ton pickup to fetch em with.  I aint never goin back to oil after the last 5 years rapings, now its personal.


----------



## VTJake (Nov 2, 2008)

Wil, are we Charter members of VT Chapter?
Green Mountain Chapter of pellet pigs? Chapter 1?

Mike


----------



## kenzmadie (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought a Lopi Leyden this year....four tons of pellets in August (which I WILL use this year).....and moved them all in my Toyota Tacoma....and I'm a woman....
Does that make me a sow??


----------



## seattle~ites (Nov 2, 2008)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> seattle~ites said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gota admit, starCROOKS want WAY TOO much for a simple cup of joe, cmon now! $4 bucks for coffee??? aint my thing to pay.  I can get a decent Cigar for about a buck more and have a great time with the other stoggie smokers at RainCity Cigar

but i do love coffee~


----------



## moorehaven (Nov 2, 2008)

......ummmm......does just two tons of Red Oak pellets in the shed just to use as a fire starter for my Country Flame Harvester count...??? Need the pellets to start the 50,000 bushel of corn that's out in the drier bin. The pellets were cash & carry, my '96 Silverado was my workhorse of choice. Best part is that my supplier is a friend of mine ( he won't let me forget I didn't buy my stove from him ) so I get "Heads Up !" on all things pellet.  So, if nothing else, I have the optimum potential to be a major player in the hoarding arena.......hahahaha !!

Not new to wood heat; just getting too old to spend two months out of the year haulin', splittin', and stackin'...and that's just the foreplay.....


----------



## s47nxt (Nov 20, 2008)

6 ton in the basement, 3 ton in garage. Early Buy at $189 per.. Humped them all at least 3x per bag, 1 ton at a time, from 1 hour away with a Bravada. I know it's a girls car. I don't know if I Qualify as a "Pellet Pig" but I should get a Bronze Card for loading 2000 lbs. on a 1000 lbs. gross kit trailer.


----------



## suzannegale (Nov 21, 2008)

I love this club and am hoping to meet at least minimum requirements for entry. Bought 6 tons of pellets in July - delivered, as I drive a Passat. I expect my wussy car will weigh heavily against consideration for membership. But, I went ahead and bought the pellets before I even had the stove bought, as the stove I initially ordered was cancelled by the manufacturer. Didn't think it made sense to wait for the stove to be delivered, as it was already July and didn't want to chance holding off on buying pellets until the weather snapped. By then, it's obviously too late.

I only have the one stove, but am looking at a second one.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 22, 2008)

Guess I only get the two star membership, but I enhanced my piggishness by buying 4 tons this summer on top of the 1.5 I already had whilst knowing full-well I'll be out of country most of december and burning nat gas that month.  (Delivery was free with 4 tons)  In the late spring I'll buy four more tons (delivery free of charge oink, snork, snork).  This should be somewhere around 6 tons in stock.

Looking forward the First Annual Pellet Pig BBQ, ribs anyone? :coolsmile: 

With the proper government funding I can make myself really [piggy].- Monty Python


----------



## birdbrown (Nov 24, 2008)

Please tell me I can be a member.  We bought 5 tons of pellets prior to our install (we did that ourselves) and they are stored in our front entry of the house.  Had 4 more delivered for our 30th wedding anniversary gift to ourselves last week.  We do have a 350 diesell and bought a ton trailer just so we could haul our own.  Will download at least two of them into the house on the pallets sitting at my front door as soon as it is above 10degrees. Maybe by this friday. We have burned close to 90 bags since mid-sept and as soon as we had a dent in them we about panicked. Please, please, please,  Sueeeyyyyy.    Susan


----------



## mralias (Nov 24, 2008)

Must have slipped someones mind..........DUES????? When do I collect the Membership dues????


----------



## wilbilt (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys rock.
I haul all of my own pellets, but since my pickup won't pass smog, I have to haul them in the Dodge Caravan.

10-12 sacks in the back and it's like Gran Turismo.

I also don't have the dry space to store multiple tons, but I am working on it!

Someday, I can  be a Pig!


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2008)

Now remember everyone, applications for pellet pig membership MUST be sent to eernest4...he is the grand pooba of the pellet pigs.....and if he doesn't think you bought too many tons, then you don't qualify.

However, please don't forget to send me the $25 membership fee beforehand.


----------



## suzannegale (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmm. I sent in my request for membership to this thread - is there a higher level of approval I need to seek? Does the Poobah entertain requests on this thread? *anxiously awaiting the verdict* 

While I'm waiting, I think I can buy another couple tons of pellets. Just in case . . .


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2008)

coldinnh said:
			
		

> .... Does the Poobah entertain requests on this thread? *anxiously awaiting the verdict*
> 
> While I'm waiting, I think I can buy another couple tons of pellets. Just in case . . .



No, the Grand Pooba cannot possibly answer you all on this forum.....please PM him directly.  Oh, and pay no attention to that man behind the curtain........


----------



## suzannegale (Nov 24, 2008)

So is Eric officially out of the Pellet Pig approval loop? I was waiting for his acerbic, yet entertaining judgment.


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2008)

coldinnh said:
			
		

> So is Eric officially out of the Pellet Pig approval loop? I was waiting for his acerbic, yet entertaining judgment.



Not at all...he is 1st High Pellet Pig Vice Pooba...if eernest4 doesn't answer your questions immediately, PM Eric.  :cheese:


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 24, 2008)

coldinnh said:
			
		

> So is Eric officially out of the Pellet Pig approval loop? I was waiting for his acerbic, yet entertaining judgment.



Wow, I had to look that word up.

a⋅cer⋅bic   /əˈsɜrbɪk/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [uh-sur-bik]

–adjective 1. sour or astringent in taste: Lemon juice is acerbic.  
2. harsh or severe, as of temper or expression: acerbic criticism.  


Brought a smile to my face.  I have been called a lot of things (somethings had a one finger wave attached) but this is a first.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## suzannegale (Dec 4, 2008)

Never got an answer as to my fitness for membership so am adding the Pellet Pig lines to my siggy anyway. i know I belong here.


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't remember receiving the $25 dues from you, Cold......but as long as you have at least 4 tons, you are OK.....you can owe me ....er, uh, I mean the "Club" the dues.  (pssst....I take paypal   ;-)   )


----------



## mrbean1025 (Dec 4, 2008)

-4 tons in garage with 5 tons bought in August; 5.6 liter Nissan Titan with 6.5 x 12 trailer; Harmon XXV in den and American Harvester in living room; also make regular checks of thermostats throughout the house; oh yea, wife and kids hate me but at least I qualify as an executive level pellet pig!!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 4, 2008)

PDK9 said:
			
		

> -4 tons in garage with 5 tons bought in August; 5.6 liter Nissan Titan with 6.5 x 12 trailer; Harmon XXV in den and American Harvester in living room; also make regular checks of thermostats throughout the house; oh yea, wife and kids hate me but at least I qualify as an executive level pellet pig!!



Welcome aboard.


New Rule
New members buy beer for the first meeting
All in Favor? ** _Beep Beep from the push to talk phones_

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> PDK9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**

PDK9, don't forget to send me the club dues of $25    :cheese:


----------



## Sting (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't qualify

I have already used 4 ton  oink oink


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 4, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, Macman, I seem to be missing my "admin fee" from you. _beeb beeb from the push to talk_

Eric


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 4, 2008)

6 ton in various sheds spread around the yard purchased in June. (delivered but unloaded with backhoe below)
2 Englander stoves; 55-SHP25 & 55-SHP10
Move them around with a Ford 750 Backhoe with forklift attachment.

Does the backhoe get an honorable mention???


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Macman, I seem to be missing my "admin fee" from you. _beeb beeb from the push to talk_
> 
> Eric



<beep beep> Hey Eric, I was just about  to senjjj  ##^&*89809m   994wn........uh oh, bad reception all of a sudden.....k   jsgosgn  ueuue;v vjj lkddf$%  ^*  97$^59 ......OK?  did you get that?  a lot of static on the phone. <beep beep>

MM


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kofkorn said:
			
		

> 6 ton in various sheds spread around the yard purchased in June. (delivered but unloaded with backhoe below)
> 2 Englander stoves; 55-SHP25 & 55-SHP10
> Move them around with a Ford 750 Backhoe with forklift attachment.
> 
> Does the backhoe get an honorable mention???



Yes Kofkorn, you are officially in.  Please add the required "pellet pig pledge" to your signature line: 'Member of the Pellet Pig Club....OINK OINK!! 
“You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Pooba - Pellet Pig Club'

Oh, and don't forget the membership fee.   ;-) 

And as for Eric, "Pay no attention to that man behind the pellet stove"  LOL


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 4, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Beep BeepI heard that crystal clear, you said you will double it and double your friendship dues. Dude, you rock. Beep Beep_

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> _Beep BeepI heard that crystal clear, you said you will double it and double your friendship dues. Dude, you rock. Beep Beep_  Eric



<beep beep>  The checks in the mail  <beep beep>


----------



## mrbean1025 (Dec 4, 2008)

I move that the first meeting of the pellet pigs be scheduled around either waterfowl, turkey or deer season and a minimum of a 12 pack be brought (obviously a rack of ribs as well) and I also move that anyone using a construction sized backhoe gets in the meeting with only the 12 pack (no Shaeffers).  **  Also, anyone from Arkansas gets priority on the waterfowl dates.**


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 4, 2008)

PDK9 said:
			
		

> I move that the first meeting of the pellet pigs be scheduled around either waterfowl, turkey or deer season and a minimum of a 12 pack be brought (obviously a rack of ribs as well) and I also move that anyone using a construction sized backhoe gets in the meeting with only the 12 pack (no Shaeffers).  **  Also, anyone from Arkansas gets priority on the waterfowl dates.**



WTF
Been in the club a couple hours and posting his demands.  Back to the Pig Pen with you.

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> PDK9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric, since you are VP of the Pellet Pigs (but not Treasurer    ), and overseer of the pigpen, I think you need to put him on double secret pellet pig probation.


----------



## mrbean1025 (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, Okay let the Schaeffers in...  But if Scaeffers is brought, then ribs must also come along.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 4, 2008)

PDK9 said:
			
		

> Okay, Okay let the Schaeffers in... But if Scaeffers is brought, then ribs must also come along.



No Schaeffers period

Other than that....

This is the line________

This is where you are X

Get the hint? You crossed the line.

Punishment has been determined and set down as follows.
For the calender year of 2009 you will have to wash the pig pen daily. That is not just a light hosing but a good scrubbing. Get to work

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> [
> No Schaeffers period



Uncle Eric, what about Schlitz, or Rheingold Extra Dry?


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 4, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy pellets batman!   Do they still make these brands?! :lol: 
bleck


----------



## imacman (Dec 4, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!  take it easy there Tink....I grew up on Rheingold.....it's good brew (and they started making it again a few years ago).   And Tony Stewart likes Schlitz, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 5, 2008)

Is this a pellet/corn forum or a forum on beer? I hope we can come to a happy medium since all new piglets need to pay dues/homage in beer.

_beep beep_

Eric


----------



## imacman (Dec 5, 2008)

<beep beep>  Eric, it's all PDK9's fault...he brought up that nasty Schaeffer beer....you must punish him. <beep beep>

<beep beep>  but after he send me his dues <beep beep>


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 5, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> <beep beep>  Eric, it's all PDK9's fault...he brought up that nasty Schaeffer beer....you must punish him. <beep beep>
> 
> <beep beep>  but after he send me his dues <beep beep>



_I have my eye of round on him. beep beep_

eric


----------



## lass442 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was a pellet pig before I knew it!  Although, I hauled all 4 tons in my RAV4 towing a trailer ( not all at once, mind you... let's not blow smoke up anyone's a$$!) so I'm not authentic. Heck,  we would've been if DH hadn't traded his GMC in for a Honda! 
Bummer all the way around for OPEC and the BIG 3!


----------



## x96mnn (Dec 6, 2008)

8.5 Tons delivered on August 16th
Two stoves capable of heating 5000sq feet in a 2500sq ft home


----------



## matt85bears (Dec 15, 2008)

I had 10 tons of pellets in september, and hauled them home in a trailer two skids at a time. I burn one stove but defianately want another.


----------



## magsf11 (Feb 13, 2009)

can i be bome a member? I buy 4 ton in may, me and my to son pick the up in my 2000 dodge dakota. allways pay cash. takes my 5 trips with the truck. tried to up 1 ton in and was like a lowrider going down the street.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Feb 13, 2009)

3 Ton's in the garage plus 2 stove at my house. 1 Ton in the mountains plus 2 stoves there.. I had 6 ton's in the garage last year.. So I guess I'm a pellet pig, So am I?
75 bag's in the 1999 Suburban when I pick up..


----------



## doghouse (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to know where all the dues money goes?


----------



## stovetop (Feb 13, 2009)

do you guys actually pay money to have that in your signature?


----------



## Tony K (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up 5 tons (3 Hamer Hot Ones & 2 Lignetics) with 1998 F-150 and trailer. Two trips carrying a ton and a half and the last trip I really pushed it with 2 tons. Backed around back to walkout basement door and wheelbarrowed (8 bags a load) them into the basement onto pallets. 3 tons purchased in April during early spring buy and last 2 tons purchased in October. I hope I am qualified. I have the Big E furnace by Breckwell. Have just a little over a ton left.

Tony


----------



## smoke show (Feb 13, 2009)

stovetop said:
			
		

> do you guys actually pay money to have that in your signature?


some pay over $300 a ton for that


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 13, 2009)

doghouse said:
			
		

> I'd like to know where all the dues money goes?



Stock purchases in Beer.

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (May 6, 2009)

Lets give this a bump up, shall we.

Eric


----------



## smoke show (May 6, 2009)

4.5 tons in the basement transported by me.


----------



## Delta-T (May 6, 2009)

looks like hard work pulling that trailer with that little bike. You're a very strong man.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (May 6, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> looks like hard work pulling that trailer with that little bike. You're a very strong man.



No Pane, want a job?

Got to get rid of the basket.

Eric


----------



## smoke show (May 6, 2009)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then where would I keep the beer?


----------



## imacman (May 7, 2009)

no pane said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL....good point....he got you on that one Eric   :lol:


----------



## smoke show (May 7, 2009)

think I'm done hangin around in this thread you guys might give me the swine flu...  :sick:


----------



## kinsmanstoves (May 7, 2009)

no pane said:
			
		

> think I'm done hangin around in this thread you guys might give me the swine flu...  :sick:



Do not drink and drive..... So the basket goes.  

Swine flue, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## rowerwet (May 9, 2009)

6 tons in the dooryard (yard in front of front door, for those of you not from ME), 99 ford ranger 1/2 ton at a time. Have one of the biggest pellet stoves here. Am I In?


----------



## jtakeman (May 9, 2009)

Here's my stash so far 161 bags. Or 3.22 tons. All hauled by me! Need to repair the shed out back to be able to store more!

66 Turman 100% Oak

50 O Malley's

41 Premier Hardwood

1 ACP(utter crap!)

1 Barefoot(The best in my stove, Looking for more!)

2 Rocky Mountain(looking for more of these too! Hoping TSC has the July sale again this year.) 

I have 2 pellets stoves(Enviro Omega and a Quad 800), Haul my own pellets in my gas hog F150 and I always prefer cash and carry.

Am I in?????

jay


----------



## Tom Pencil (May 10, 2009)

I have 411 bags.  Should get me thru 1-1/2 more winters.

5 White Lightning

275 Rocky Mountain

131 Somersets

Will use some of the Rocky Mountains for Guinea Pig bedding as this is what we found works best for them.  Wife had been buying it (different brand for horse bedding) at the feed store for $7.25/bag and they came with lots of fines and I mean lots.  I only paid $4.25 for the Rocky Mountains and is one of the best softwood pellets I have burned.

Will this qualify me for pellet pig?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2010)

I think this deserves a bump.  I got my 3 plus tons for the next heating season already. The spring buy has begun early this year.

Looking for all the new 2010 piggies to join use! Eric, macman, and tink are you ready???? I will help if you want me to.

Is there a rule for people that are getting there pellets delivered????

Welcome new piggies in advance!


----------



## dperk (Feb 14, 2010)

Two pellet stoves, a pellet boiler, ten tons in the barn by September, and a Dodge Ram 2500 with an eighteen foot trailer.  Truth be told my pellets were delivered this year only because it was free.  Do I still qualify?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2010)

dperkins said:
			
		

> Two pellet stoves, a pellet boiler, ten tons in the barn by September, and a Dodge Ram 2500 with an eighteen foot trailer.  Truth be told my pellets were delivered this year only because it was free.  Do I still qualify?



I don't think there is any doubt! You will have to wait for macman,Tink or Eric to welcome you. Pretty sure you made it though.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2010)

Now, now what about that first frost requirement?

dperkins, 

Did those pellets get stashed prior to the first frost of the 2009-2010 heating season?

If not then did they stashed prior to the first frost of 2010?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Now, now what about that first frost requirement?
> 
> dperkins,
> 
> ...



1ST Frost in CT is around November. You guys in ME might get that in July( :lol: ). But Sept is close enough for me. I vote he's in, Hogzilla gold star pig at that!

Our upper management seems to be absent today. I might get scolded, But *dperkins* I say put this in your sig and welcome aboard! Just be sure to hoard that stash before the first frost. Most of us pigs get ours in the spring when we can waggle the prices some anyway. 

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club….OINK OINK!!  “hogzilla” Gold star 10 tons.
“You pellet pigs should be ashamed of yourselves” - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club 

Congrats!


----------



## imacman (Feb 14, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> ....Our upper management seems to be absent today. I might get scolded, But *dperkins* I say put this in your sig and welcome aboard! ........



Yep, "upper management (lower???)" is busy watching the Daytona 500.  But Jay is correct.....dperkins is in! (don't forget to send dues to me.....cash is preferred....LOL.

Oink Oink


----------



## coloradan (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 2 tons of Somersets stashed in my shed outside.  Unfortunately, that's all I got room for, or else I'd get more!


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 14, 2010)

this pig is down to his last two tons, and burning them fast! sniffing around for good deals on a couple more for this season.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2010)

nectardan said:
			
		

> I have 2 tons of Somersets stashed in my shed outside.  Unfortunately, that's all I got room for, or else I'd get more!



Kick the car out of the garage and use that space for something better like storing the objects of your affection, namely PELLETS.

Some people just have their priorities all bass ackwards.


----------



## tinkabranc (Feb 14, 2010)

macman said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ugh...Daytona is under red flag *again* for a pothole...yep dperkins fits right in ;-) 

Funny to see this thread be revived again


----------



## Estarrio (Feb 15, 2010)

My app:

I have two pellet stoves, one free standing and one insert.  

I burn between five and six tons a year.

I buy my pellets in the spring, well before the frost.  I actually just bought five tons of barefoot for next year, as the price was fantastic.  My basement is currently holding six tons.

I used to transport at least a ton myself but after the birth of my second child, I had to trade in my truck for an SUV for the wife.  I still plan to borrow vehicals for future cash and carry but my last purchase was delivered for a super-low fee.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 15, 2010)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a member asking what the rules were, So I dug it up. Hey its that time of year again for all the new pigs to get buying to make or stay in the club. I got my 3 plus tons already stashed!

Check here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/52737/

They were asking about the delivery of pellets. Was there any rulings for delivered pellets?


----------



## coloradan (Feb 15, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Kick the car out of the garage and use that space for something better like storing the objects of your affection, namely PELLETS.
> 
> Some people just have their priorities all bass ackwards.



Welp, I don't have a garage, so can't do that.  I'd put another ton in the shed, but I'm afraid the whole thing is gonna come off its foundation (the back end is elevated off the ground on a sloping hill).  I'd hate to look out the window and see my shed sliding down the hill into the lake.  Then I'd have to call 911 and the dive unit to come rescue my precious pellets! 

:lol:


----------



## tinkabranc (Feb 15, 2010)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion and can be voted for at the next meeting. I think we will adopt a voting policy such as the nextel fireman's commercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6DORwBzuA
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 15, 2010)

nectardan said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still don't understand, build a garage, then kick the car out, and store your pellets.

And you claim you want to be a Pellet Pig, how about storing some in the kitchen or a spare bedroom.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmmmm  How about hauling them home two tons at a time in the DaHoooley pickup.

Got two tons sitting in the Crummy here in this pic

Oh yeah buddy, gotta drive big pickups.

I use the BIG TRUCK to get nut shells
Store the nut shells in the basement in 50 gallon drums.
Usually around 10,000 pounds worth.



Snowy


----------



## Meneillys (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if I can be a pellet pig or not because I am a dealer also. I feed 5 stoves and had 25 tons stacked away before August. 15 of those tons are for my pellet pig the Harman boiler that thing eats 4 to 5 bags on a cold day!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, so it's been nearly a year since this thread was bumped so here goes...

I have a total of 4 tons now, all cash and carry in the back of my GMC 2500HD, and 1 stove.

I am waiting to get one more ton of GT next week, (my spies have notified me of an incoming local shipment) yes Jay Takeman, some of us have spies too

So, in order to be official, I'll have to wait until the first frost, yes??

BTW, why it took me so long to find this site is crazy. I have been burning pellets for 14 years. This place is a truly amazing wealth of information.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> OK, so it's been nearly a year since this thread was bumped so here goes...
> 
> I have a total of 4 tons now, all cash and carry in the back of my GMC 2500HD, and 1 stove.
> 
> ...



Technically it is before the first frost of 2011 and no shadow observed from the mini pig in pennsy, Right! :wink: :wink:

Put this in your sig! 

â€œProud member of the Pellet Pig Clubâ€ OINK OINK
â€œYou pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselvesâ€ - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Snowy Rivers said:
			
		

> Hmmmm  How about hauling them home two tons at a time in the DaHoooley pickup.
> 
> Got two tons sitting in the Crummy here in this pic
> 
> ...



Snowy, Not sure about the pellet pig club for you? But you sure can be in the not so popular multifueler club. We burn anything!

Hey Pete, Can snowy join the pigs? Technically it says 3 tons of "pellets" and self hauled. Can we steer around the wood pellets with them self hauled nut shells? 3 stoves(mouths) to feed. Plus that's one heck of a pellet hauler and nutshell hauler she's got!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2011)

Meneillys said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can be a pellet pig or not because I am a dealer also. I feed 5 stoves and had 25 tons stacked away before August. 15 of those tons are for my pellet pig the Harman boiler that thing eats 4 to 5 bags on a cold day!



If it were up to me you'd get in with multiple gold stars, a couple of OAK leaf clusters and Magnificent Hog rating.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Meneillys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think there's any ruling about dealers(steer me if I am wrong)? As long as you burn 3 ton's or more yourself and self hauled(no rules on what is used AFAIK just has to burn lots of fuel!) I also say your in!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct there is no rule about dealers, just ask Eric ;-) .


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, I can not believe this is still running.  Awesome guys and gals.

Eric


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 24, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DONE!!  Thanks for having me....


----------



## Heaterhunter (Feb 24, 2011)

I want in...  I've got 2 pellet stoves, 1 wood stove, 6 tons of pellets on hand delivered to my house by yours truly on my trailer (and borrowed trailers in the past) and a toyota tundra that likes gas more then my stoves like wood!  And last but not least my wife calls me a pellet wh*re.  Am I qualified?


----------



## slls (Feb 24, 2011)

Not self hauled ,too old.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2011)

slls said:
			
		

> Not self hauled ,too old.



slls, Self hauling is really a bonus and gets you stars for doing it. See Eric's rules. 


> Must have
> 1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year.
> 
> Must have two of the following three
> ...



So #1 plus a,b or c gets you in. A is pretty much a given as you need a stove to burn said pellets.  So if you have b or c? Your in! I have a and c to earn my status. It's an easy one for the self haulers. The hogs that gobble lots of fuel take a and b (imacman and SmokeyTheBear for example).


----------



## magsf11 (Feb 24, 2011)

kyburnr said:
			
		

> BubbRubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have a prototype hat at the house next week. when it arives I will post a pic of it to get everyone's thoughts on it.


----------



## bogey928 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to be a pellet pig!!  I started the season with 3.5 tons, 2.5 tons of Cleanfire and 1 ton NEWP.  I have burned the original 2.5 tons of Cleanfire and 1 ton of Hamers Hot Ones that I picked up in early January, but I am now up to 8.5 tons on hand as I've been buying like crazy at the current prices.  I currently have 3 tons Hamers, 2.5 tons AWF and 1 ton Curran in my barn.  I have 1 ton Curran in my garage and 1 ton NEWP in my basement.  I need all these pellets to feed my 2 stoves, a 2005 England 55SHP22 in the basement and new for this season a St. Croix Hastings on the first floor which heats both the first and second floors of my home.  I am mostly a pick up myself guy with a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 HD Hemi, but I did get the AWF delivered from www.woodpellets.com when they were having a sale and $39 delivery in November.  I frequent my local Lowes and TSC (both 10 minutes away from my home) looking to see what pellet brands and prices they have every week.  My wife thinks I have pellet mental issues.  I even refer to the stash in my barn as my "Strategic Pellet Reserve" when people ask me what all the bags are in there.  My house has been toasty warm all winter and my propane supplier isn't getting rich off me because of it!  I hope this qualifies me to be a pellet pig, and thanks for the consideration.


----------



## slls (Feb 25, 2011)

bogey928 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I want to be a pellet pig!!  I started the season with 3.5 tons, 2.5 tons of Cleanfire and 1 ton NEWP.  I have burned the original 2.5 tons of Cleanfire and 1 ton of Hamers Hot Ones that I picked up in early January, but I am now up to 8.5 tons on hand as I've been buying like crazy at the current prices.  I currently have 3 tons Hamers, 2.5 tons AWF and 1 ton Curran in my barn.  I have 1 ton Curran in my garage and 1 ton NEWP in my basement.  I need all these pellets to feed my 2 stoves, a 2005 England 55SHP22 in the basement and new for this season a St. Croix Hastings on the first floor which heats both the first and second floors of my home.  I am mostly a pick up myself guy with a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 HD Hemi, but I did get the AWF delivered from www.woodpellets.com when they were having a sale and $39 delivery in November.  I frequent my local Lowes and TSC (both 10 minutes away from my home) looking to see what pellet brands and prices they have every week.  My wife thinks I have pellet mental issues.  I even refer to the stash in my barn as my "Strategic Pellet Reserve" when people ask me what all the bags are in there.  My house has been toasty warm all winter and my propane supplier isn't getting rich off me because of it!  I hope this qualifies me to be a pellet pig, and thanks for the consideration.



I think you are beyond pellet pig, I would put you in hog category, if there is one.
I bet a official will chime in.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2011)

slls said:
			
		

> bogey928 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slls is correct! You qualify in a big pig way! I am a wee pig so you have to ask one of the true hogs what your statues would be. But you are a pig for sure!

Put this in your sig! 

â€œProud member of the Pellet Pig Clubâ€ OINK OINK
â€œYou pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselvesâ€ - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club 

Welcome aboard!   Don't forget to send imacm an the membership dues!  ;-)


----------



## bogey928 (Feb 26, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys!  Glad to be aboard.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 5, 2012)

refresher bump


----------



## boosted3g (Sep 5, 2012)

A classic thread that had to be bumped since it is before the first frost of the year.


I would like to submit my application for membership.  I have a Harman P61a that I bought used and restored myself.  I have 3 tons on Turman in the garage all hauled with a Toyota Sequoia with trailer in one trip.  It does have the nearly 400 horsepower 5.7 v8 and not that little 4.7 gas sipper.  It was all stacked by me with all labels of the bags in proper direction.  Future plans for the addition of a second Harman upstairs with additional quantity of top shelf pellet fuel.  I understand I meet the 3 ton minimum by the skin of my teeth but I ask for for you to be lienient due to my geographical location.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 5, 2012)

boosted3g said:


> A classic thread that had to be bumped since it is before the first frost of the year.
> 
> 
> I would like to submit my application for membership. I have a Harman P61a that I bought used and restored myself. I have 3 tons on Turman in the garage all hauled with a Toyota Sequoia with trailer in one trip. It does have the nearly 400 horsepower 5.7 v8 and not that little 4.7 gas sipper. It was all stacked by me with all labels of the bags in proper direction. Future plans for the addition of a second Harman upstairs with additional quantity of top shelf pellet fuel. I understand I meet the 3 ton minimum by the skin of my teeth but I ask for for you to be lienient due to my geographical location.


 

Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs like OMV?

If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

Just placed an order with www.woodpellets.com for 10 tons of Cleanfire Hardwoods to be delivered anytime after 1 October. Haven't received my "Official" Oinker Card, yet, but having burned 14+ tons in the last three years between the P43 & the P61A, I expect it to arrive anyday now. Only got 4 bags stashed, but I don't have a whole lot of indoor storage. Not looking forward to "The Hawk" as the Chi-town folks call it, but I'll be ready when it gets here...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 5, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Just placed an order with www.woodpellets.com for 10 tons of Cleanfire Hardwoods to be delivered anytime after 1 October. Haven't received my "Official" Oinker Card, yet, but having burned 14+ tons in the last three years between the P43 & the P61A, I expect it to arrive anyday now. Only got 4 bags stashed, but I don't have a whole lot of indoor storage. Not looking forward to "The Hawk" as the Chi-town folks call it, but I'll be ready when it gets here...


 


Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs like jtakeman and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like SmokeyTheBear? 

If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs like jtakeman and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like SmokeyTheBear?
> 
> If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:
> 
> ...


 
Dang! I must admit that I will not "root" at BB stores, as I was an NFI Certified service technician & have seen far too many UCOs (Unidentified Clinker Objects) in burn pots & too much "mung" (technical term) from the pseudo-wood pellets sold at such emporia & therefore will spend the additional moneys needed to procure American Biomass certified fuel. I will, however, defend my stash from all potential fuel-pilfering UnSubs with any means at my disposal, including my Paslode Framing Nailer...If I fall short of the PP Certified requirements due to the aforementioned assertations, I shall strive to overcome my self-professed "anality" & maybe, surreptitiously, appropriate a container or two of said pseudo-fuel & perform a carefully monitored scientifically verified combustion experiment to see if I can bring myself to acknowledge the acceptibility of the results...(Oink!)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 5, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Dang! I must admit that I will not "root" at BB stores, as I was an NFI Certified service technician & have seen far too many UCOs (Unidentified Clinker Objects) in burn pots & too much "mung" (technical term) from the pseudo-wood pellets sold at such emporia & therefore will spend the additional moneys needed to procure American Biomass certified fuel. I will, however, defend my stash from all potential fuel-pilfering UnSubs with any means at my disposal, including my Paslode Framing Nailer...If I fall short of the PP Certified requirements due to the aforementioned assertations, I shall strive to overcome my self-professed "anality" & maybe, surreptitiously, appropriate a container or two of said pseudo-fuel & perform a carefully monitored scientifically verified combustion experiment to see if I can bring myself to acknowledge the acceptibility of the results...(Oink!)


 

You're in you old buzzard update your signature and do your rooting at OMV's pellet stash instead of the BBs.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

OK. StB...The Sig has been updated, but my OTHER anal shortcoming made me correct the spelling erratum...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 5, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> OK. StB...The Sig has been updated, but my OTHER anal shortcoming made me correct the spelling erratum...


 

Now you done went an done'd it, imacman will be along shortly to correct your correction of what eernest4 said.  Something about it being a direct quote  .  Ornery be you, are you sure you are not a Bear?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Now you done went an done'd it, imacman will be along shortly to correct your correction of what eernest4 said. Something about it being a direct quote  . Ornery be you, are you sure you are not a Bear?


 
Nope. I'm a Gemini.


----------



## joescho (Sep 5, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Just a suggestion and can be voted for at the next meeting. I think we will adopt a voting policy such as the nextel fireman's commercial.
> 
> Just so we got the requirements down in writing. Feel free to add or comment on the minimum requirements
> 
> ...


 

Wow .......I just have to laugh because I was just complaining about #3 the other day....

I have almost 4 ton in my basement (need another 1/2 ton and I'll have a little over 4 ton)....
anyway, I have a Toyota Tundra which pretty much drinks the gas like kool-aid, and for every ton I get I have to make 2 trips!!

I would like to apply......

I can supply pictures if needed!

Thanks

JS


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2012)

joescho said:


> Wow .......I just have to laugh because I was just complaining about #3 the other day....
> 
> I have almost 4 ton in my basement (need another 1/2 ton and I'll have a little over 4 ton)....
> anyway, I have a Toyota Tundra which pretty much drinks the gas like kool-aid, and for every ton I get I have to make 2 trips!!
> ...


 
Picture's of the stash would ice the membership! I'll vote you in once we see your stash!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs like jtakeman and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like SmokeyTheBear?
> 
> If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:
> 
> ...


 
Hey, I'm a chicken keeper too! Just not as big a flock!

Welcome DAKSY, Sounds like you'll fit right in! Keep an eye out for the blue van with the pigs hangin out the windows!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2012)

With a stash like DAKSY's, We are on the way! 

Welcome to the Club DASKY, boosted3g, and I second a vote for joescho...

Here we come


----------



## joescho (Sep 5, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Hey, I'm a chicken keeper too! Just not as big a flock!
> 
> Welcome DAKSY, Sounds like you'll fit right in! Keep an eye out for the blue van with the pigs hangin out the windows!


 
Here's the pic.  The far end has 10 bags Somerset (from last year), 1 ton barefoots.  The middle stack has 1/2 ton Allegheny, 15 bags Presto's, and 10 bags MWP.  The stack nearest is 1 ton barefoots.  I still need another 1/2 ton and am thinking either another 1/2 Allegheny's or 1/2 ton something from HD or Lowes.......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 5, 2012)

Close enough joescho.

Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs and chicken keepers like jtakeman and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like SmokeyTheBear? 

If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 6, 2012)

Just my luck, my chance to become a pig and my 97 chevy pellet hauler is stuck up north chasing bear with a buddy who bought one of them new fangled trucks that can't haul anything or is flashing some kinda light at him


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 6, 2012)

joescho said:


> Here's the pic. The far end has 10 bags Somerset (from last year), 1 ton barefoots. The middle stack has 1/2 ton Allegheny, 15 bags Presto's, and 10 bags MWP. The stack nearest is 1 ton barefoots. I still need another 1/2 ton and am thinking either another 1/2 Allegheny's or 1/2 ton something from HD or Lowes.......
> 
> View attachment 73259


 
If that's a Flat Screen TV behind your stash, you just might be a Pellet Pig...


----------



## Ernest Smith (Sep 6, 2012)

How about adding a piglet division to the club for those striving to become a Pellet Pig Club member. Like joining the Cub Scouts before becoming a Boy Scout. You can issue merit badges for all the criteria needed to become a full fledged PP. My accentra FS is scheduled to be installed in about two weeks and I'm having two tons of Fireside Ultras being delivered by HD on 9/12. (Got them with a 10% off coupon which almost paid for the delivery). I should be eligible for at least one campfire badge when the stove is installed     I'll also promise to help protect other members stash from pilfering hogs, especially after the other members have downed too many cold ones.


----------



## joescho (Sep 6, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> If that's a Flat Screen TV behind your stash, you just might be a Pellet Pig...


 
  No - but if it was you're right that would be over the top.  For some reason the guy I bought the house from put a sunken in mirror.  I just vever took it out....


----------



## joescho (Sep 6, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Close enough joescho.
> 
> Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs and chicken keepers like jtakeman and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like SmokeyTheBear?
> 
> ...


 
I actually did root thru the dumpster at my local HD once and found 2 bags topsoil (only 1/2 bags - ripped open) and for whatever reason 2 bags pellets (Stove Chow).  Only 1/2 of the bags were good.  It looked like something spilled on top of them.  So I dumped out the parts that were wet and turning to sawdust and kept the other halves....

So, YES I will root thru the pellet piles AND the dumpsters!

Thank you for the votes......


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 6, 2012)

Ernest Smith said:


> How about adding a piglet division to the club for those striving to become a Pellet Pig Club member. Like joining the Cub Scouts before becoming a Boy Scout. You can issue merit badges for all the criteria needed to become a full fledged PP. My accentra FS is scheduled to be installed in about two weeks and I'm having two tons of Fireside Ultras being delivered by HD on 9/12. (Got them with a 10% off coupon which almost paid for the delivery). I should be eligible for at least one campfire badge when the stove is installed  I'll also promise to help protect other members stash from pilfering hogs, especially after the other members have downed too many cold ones.


 
You're talkin Pellet Piglets? or Shoats?


----------



## Ernest Smith (Sep 6, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> You're talkin Pellet Piglets?


 
Yes, just a one oinker


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 6, 2012)

I dunno Ernest,

They had already loosened up the requirements when they let me in and likely have regretted that day, asking the membership to help along a piglet club might be a bit difficult for them to understand. They tend to be a bit (shall we say) different than normal.

Maybe someone will setup a poll and see what transpires.


----------



## doghouse (Sep 7, 2012)

1.  One Stove
2.  7 tons
3.  1999 F-250


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 7, 2012)

doghouse said:


> 1. One Stove
> 2. 7 tons
> 3. 1999 F-250


 
Well that's a awfully new beater there son, I think most of the codgers are using 1912 Fords.

What could you tell us to convince us that you are a true pellet hoarder?  You know, things like, instead of giving my girlfriend an engagement ring I bought her a couple of tons of Oakies.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 7, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I think most of the codgers are using 1912 Fords.


 I've seen Jay's truck its not that old.


----------



## The Ds (Sep 8, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/attachments/index-39-jpeg.73258/


 Lets not forget these guys  OMV is probably in there somewhere!!  LOL


----------



## doghouse (Sep 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well that's a awfully new beater there son, I think most of the codgers are using 1912 Fords.
> 
> What could you tell us to convince us that you are a true pellet hoarder? You know, things like, instead of giving my girlfriend an engagement ring I bought her a couple of tons of Oakies.


 

1999 F-250 has 142,587 miles. I can't give you any examples of "I bought pellets" instead of, oh, say food for the table; however I can tell you that I am very fortunate (blessed) to be in a situation as to where I never have to make a choice. Again, being fortunate (blessed) that the only sacrifice I make concerning pellets is garage space. Besides, my wife yells at me after the snow melts, usually May around here, "when are you gonng to get pellets for the winter?" Been doing this pellet thing since 2005 and I guess that I've burned somwhere close to 45 tons, none of the 'designer.'


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 8, 2012)

doghouse said:


> 1999 F-250 has 142,587 miles. I can't give you any examples of "I bought pellets" instead of, oh, say food for the table; however I can tell you that I am very fortunate (blessed) to be in a situation as to where I never have to make a choice. Again, being fortunate (blessed) that the only sacrifice I make concerning pellets is garage space. Besides, my wife yells at me after the snow melts, usually May around here, "when are you gonng to get pellets for the winter?" Been doing this pellet thing since 2005 and I guess that I've burned somwhere close to 45 tons, none of the 'designer.'


 
Close enough doghouse. 

Having the wife trained to act as a low pellet warning clinches your membership (I keep telling folks we are a weird bunch).

Do you promise to root in the pellet piles at your local big boxes and always protect your stash from pilfering hogs like OMV and miscreant pellet hoarders and chicken keepers like jtakeman? 

If so welcome aboard, please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 8, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I've seen Jay's truck its not that old.


 
But jtakeman isn't a codger he's too young to even enter their clubhouse.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 8, 2012)

The Ds said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/attachments/index-39-jpeg.73258/
> 
> 
> Lets not forget these guys OMV is probably in there somewhere!! LOL


 
No OMV, is behind that bunch with a flat bed and lift truck, the Oinkers in the van are amateurs at stash raiding.  They will have worn themselves out and be taking a nap when OMV drives up and starts loading his flat bed.  Then the miscreants wake up and wonder what the hey happened here.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> No OMV, is behind that bunch with a flat bed and lift truck, the Oinkers in the van are amateurs at stash raiding. They will have worn themselves out and be taking a nap when OMV drives up and starts loading his flat bed. Then the miscreants wake up and wonder what the hey happened here.


 
This fella ought to know! He's in the back passin gas! The reason the rest of us pigs where hangin out the windows. We weren't nappin either! Over taken by the fumes is more like it! Bears own special homebrew, nuff said!


----------



## Melissa220 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well I for one may never make the true Pellet Pig Club.  I have one stove, and I will have over 3 ton before first frost, but I only drive a 2001 RAV.  However, I will haul a ton with it at 8 bags at a time and multiple trips.  So if the best I could get would be to be a piglet........


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 8, 2012)

If you get the three ton before first frost and convince the hogs that you are a true hoarder of pellets you'll qualify as a pig.   There is no piglet club yet.  The last I checked the vote was deadlocked over the issue of forming a piglet club.  We try to be somewhat democratic around here.


----------



## The Ds (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it possible that this     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    is a van full of piglets in search of a wayward ton that they can split multiple ways???         I know that when I ,as a true pig,make a stash augmentation run,I go solo{passenger seat = 6 bags of pellets}   And,that rear tire thats visible to us seems awfully low......A veteran pig would never let a tire go low,especially in the rear


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2012)

The Ds said:


> Is it possible that this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I grab 20-25 in the Focus.... No Prob. 10 in the back seat, 10 in the trunck, and 5 in the passenger seat 

Gotta grab as many as you can  (this was only a 15 bag trip w/in trunck)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 9, 2012)

The Ds said:


> Is it possible that this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
More than likely, obviously they haven't learned the golden rule of a pellet piggishness, which is tell no one about where you are getting your pellets until you have already gotten yours.   These ones are sharing that information, reducing their carrying capacity, and leaving witnesses to their dastardly deeds.


----------



## ivanhoe (Sep 9, 2012)

i've just hauled 4.5tons of cubex this week with 40 & 35 bag loads with my 2004 toyota sienna van. last year i carried 6tons with my 1989 toyota landcruiser diesel  pick-up 1.5 tons skids at a time(what a top heavy load)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 9, 2012)

ivanhoe said:


> i've just hauled 4.5tons of cubex this week with 40 & 35 bag loads with my 2004 toyota sienna van. last year i carried 6tons with my 1989 toyota landcruiser diesel pick-up 1.5 tons skids at a time(what a top heavy load)


 
Hey that's great do you have another piggish behavior that you might want the hogs to consider in your application to become Pellet Pig Club member I'll provide the nomination.  If someone would kindly second the nomination ivanhoe's membership application could be considered.


----------



## ivanhoe (Sep 9, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Hey that's great do you have another piggish behavior that you might want the hogs to consider in your application to become Pellet Pig Club member I'll provide the nomination. If someone would kindly second the nomination ivanhoe's membership application could be considered.


 
checking for pellets everywhere i go when the missy is tagging along count!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Hey that's great do you have another piggish behavior that you might want the hogs to consider in your application to become Pellet Pig Club member I'll provide the nomination.  If someone would kindly second the nomination ivanhoe's membership application could be considered.



With that many trips (beating of vehicle and ones self!) I shall second the notion!! 

Make sure to have your "Dues" ready when your Membership is verified. Imacman must keep the Beer fridge, er, um, Supply closet full at Kinsman stoves.


----------



## ivanhoe (Sep 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> With that many trips (beating of vehicle and ones self!) I shall second the notion!!
> 
> Make sure to have your "Dues" ready when your Membership is verified. Imacman must keep the Beer fridge, er, um, Supply closet full at Kinsman stoves.


 
a beer for a bag of pellet swap would be ok by me!!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 9, 2012)

Ivanhoe- Welcome to the Club......  Please add this to your Signature.

 "Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club!


----------



## silverfox103 (Sep 11, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Just so we got the requirements down in writing. Feel free to add or comment on the minimum requirements
> 
> Must have
> 1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year.
> ...


 

Respectively, I am submitting my application for Pellet Pig.

I believe I more than meet the requirements.

I have two pellet stoves, as seen in my signature: Harmon P38 & Harmon P68. I will provide pictures if need be.

I have 7 tons of pellets in my cellar, that I hand stacked, see pictures:










I don't have a truck, but I have two gas hog "Griswold" mobiles, used for cash and carry:





thank you for your consideration

Tom C.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 11, 2012)

silverfox103 said:


> Respectively, I am submitting my application for Pellet Pig.
> 
> I believe I more than meet the requirements.
> 
> ...


 
Tom as far as I'm concerned you are one of the big pigs! You got my vote!

Dex, imacman, STB or Eric what do ya say?


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 11, 2012)

I say yah!

Holy cow... And got some Good Stuff


----------



## smoke show (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy chit! 2 woody roadmonsters in the same driveway! Tom your a rare breed! You got my vote!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Tom, That should be enough to grant you the blessing! You are in!  

Welcome to the Club...... Please add this to your Signature.

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 11, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Holy chit! 2 woody roadmonsters in the same driveway! Tom your a rare breed! You got my vote!



Most sported a de-tuned LT1? Didnt they?


----------



## silverfox103 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am humbled by this honor! 

Tom


----------



## silverfox103 (Sep 11, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Holy chit! 2 woody roadmonsters in the same driveway! Tom your a rare breed! You got my vote!


 
smoke show, you are correct, I am a rare breed.  My wife calls it a dinosaur.



DexterDay said:


> Most sported a de-tuned LT1? Didnt they?


 
That is correct, they are great cars (my toys) wife is not fond of them.  She has her own car.  20 to 25 MPG to boot!

tom


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 11, 2012)

silverfox103 said:


> smoke show, you are correct, I am a rare breed. My wife calls it a dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah at last a fellow member of the club that was around just after I invented dirt (well them dinosaurs needed something to walk on  ).

Welcome to the club Tom.


----------



## smoke show (Sep 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Most sported a de-tuned LT1? Didnt they?


The newer ones. 94-96 if I remember correctly, and as far as I know it was an LT1 with cast iron heads, and likely a different program.

Those sobs will shred a set of tires in no time...


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure.  I did not know there was any of those old Chevys still running.

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure.  I did not know there was any of those old Chevys still running.

Eric


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 12, 2012)

silverfox103 said:


> Respectively, I am submitting my application for Pellet Pig.
> 
> I believe I more than meet the requirements.
> 
> ...



I believe Clark Griswold drove a modified (8 headlights and 4 tail lights) Ford Country Squire station wagon....aka the "Family Truckster"


----------



## smoke show (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 12, 2012)

smoke show said:


> View attachment 73740



Who's better than you Smoke??


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 12, 2012)

OK, I think it's time to ask, am I a pellet pig? I made it by the first frost, more than 3 tons, and a good old truck (up at my cabin, don't have a pic of her workin' for a livin'). Bad news is I'm drinking the last of my dues. I can't resist a cold Spotted Cow.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 12, 2012)

Northwoodneil said:


> OK, I think it's time to ask, am I a pellet pig? I made it by the first frost, more than 3 tons, and a good old truck (up at my cabin, don't have a pic of her workin' for a livin'). Bad news is I'm drinking the last of my dues. I can't resist a cold Spotted Cow.


 

Well I'll toss your name into the ring, but the hogs want to know about your ability to maintain the honor of the Oinkers.   You have to tell us about your piggish doings, things like pushing big ole bears out of the way to get to the pellet stacks is a bonus attribute and works in your favor when your application is considered.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 12, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well I'll toss your name into the ring, but the hogs want to know about your ability to maintain the honor of the Oinkers.   You have to tell us about your piggish doings, things like pushing big ole bears out of the way to get to the pellet stacks is a bonus attribute and works in your favor when your application is considered.



With the Truck, ATV, and a Multi-Fueler.... That all helps. 

If my little vote helps, I shall put in. Anyone else? Or any other pellet rooting stories? (BTW-Love the PC-45... Love them).


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 12, 2012)

The only tough thing about getting the pellets home is the up in the truck, 15 on the tailgate, walk to the stockpile, back to the truck 14 more times, back in the truck, repeat. Have a Spotted Cow. Then it's back to the BB store for another ton. Big truck, small garage door. Some day I'm just gonna' back 'er in.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 12, 2012)

PC-45 is a great stove, thats why it's hard to get a good read on pellet quality, it burns anything and never whines.


----------



## silverfox103 (Sep 12, 2012)

smoke show said:


>


 
If I ever brought home one of those wagons, which I would like, I would be homeless.


----------



## The Ds (Sep 13, 2012)

smoke show said:


> View attachment 73740


 It's the family truckster


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Ds said:


> It's the family truckster


Didn't someone already say that????


----------



## The Ds (Sep 13, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Didn't someone already say that????


 Sorry 007,must have missed your post...just went back up and found it.....   What a classic that was !!  {Car and movie!!}


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 13, 2012)

Paging jtakman, you going to do the honors or do I have to wake up imacman or Eric?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> With the Truck, ATV, and a Multi-Fueler.... That all helps.
> 
> If my little vote helps, I shall put in. Anyone else? Or any other pellet rooting stories? (BTW-Love the PC-45... Love them).


 
Sure, Add my vote to the tally!



SmokeyTheBear said:


> Paging jtakman, you going to do the honors or do I have to wake up imacman or Eric?


 
Northwoodneil, Put this in your sig! Welcome aboard!

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club!

Bear, Read him his rights!  Drinking the dues, Should grant us at least one stash raid?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 13, 2012)

He ain't got no rights only responsibilities to the Oink-hood. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Welcome to the club, dues are payable to imacman for laundering (wouldn't want dirty money), who will forward them to Eric who handles the stocking of the administrative supplies refrigerator I mean closet.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Ds said:


> Sorry 007,must have missed your post...just went back up and found it..... What a classic that was !! {Car and movie!!}


It's OK....I'll get over it......


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks to all who need thanking! To early to celebrate, seems my employer frowns on bringing Spotted Cows to work. Sure would help keep moral up.


----------



## subsailor (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyones application ever been rejected?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 13, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Has anyones application ever been rejected?


 
Yes ....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> subsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyones application ever been rejected?
> ...


 
Awe come on bear! We are not that tough! Are we??? 

If you satisfy the requirements your pretty much in AFAIK. But don't slip, cus to stay in the same rules apply every year.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 13, 2012)

We have had applications that didn't meet the requirements,  they were shy poundage.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> We have had applications that didn't meet the requirements, they were shy poundage.


 
We need to fatten them up, hey?


----------



## subsailor (Sep 13, 2012)

1. I've got the tonnage required. But the 2 tons of softwood and 13 bags of MWP blend were delivered because: A. The only place to buy the softwood was through SIB and I wasn't going to say no to free delivery, and B. The last ton of blend I bought last year was also through SIB because it was the cheapest I could buy pellets at the time. ALL the pellets were hand carried by me and restacked in the basement.

2. I've got 2 stoves.

3.I've got a '99 Dodge Dakota rust bucket for a pellet hauler. (I almost lost some pellets on the Interstate because my tailgate started to fall off because one of the pins it sits on rusted off.)

4. I drink semi frozen beer out of cans (Help me out here Smoke)

The downside.

I'm technilogically challenged. I still can't find the slot on the computer where you put the pictures in so everyone else can see them. I thought I found it when a little tray came out, but when I tried to put the picture in, it only went halfway and got all chewed up. And I'm almost out of film.


----------



## Melissa220 (Sep 13, 2012)

after reading the requirements, I'm not sure I would qualify anyway. If we don't get a frost before October 1, I will have 3 - 4 ton on hand by that time. Unfortunately, 2 ton will have been delivered by Sibs. (although I will have had to carry it into the house)..

I do have a pellet stove.

But I don't have a gas guzzler. I have a RAV4 that i've been picking up 15 bags at a time in.  BUt it is a 2001 with 133,000 miles on it. 

Besides the satisfaction I will have for carrying it all in and having it on hand, should I even apply when the time comes? I can take rejection, but be gentle.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> after reading the requirements, I'm not sure I would qualify anyway. If we don't get a frost before October 1, I will have 3 - 4 ton on hand by that time. Unfortunately, 2 ton will have been delivered by Sibs. (although I will have had to carry it into the house)..
> 
> I do have a pellet stove.
> 
> ...


 
Technically its ordered! So. It should qualify before 1st frost. Post a pic of the stash once they arrive and I will vote for ya! I have read some of your posts. I'm pretty sure you have caught the incurable swine flu and are abscessed about pellets, Just like the rest of us.....................!


----------



## subsailor (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey JT! What about me???


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2012)

subsailor said:


> 1. I've got the tonnage required. But the 2 tons of softwood and 13 bags of MWP blend were delivered because: A. The only place to buy the softwood was through SIB and I wasn't going to say no to free delivery, and B. The last ton of blend I bought last year was also through SIB because it was the cheapest I could buy pellets at the time. ALL the pellets were hand carried by me and restacked in the basement.
> 
> 2. I've got 2 stoves.
> 
> ...


 
You have my vote! Guys where ya hiding!



subsailor said:


> Hey JT! What about me???


 I was posting but your fast!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 13, 2012)

Both Mellisa and Subsailor have my vote. (If mine counts )


----------



## smoke show (Sep 14, 2012)

subsailor said:


> 4. I drink semi frozen beer out of cans (Help me out here Smoke)


You got my vote!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey subsailor, getting a bit concerned about your application?

Fear not, it has been granted.

Please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club!

Welcome aboard and where is the torpedo juice?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard subsailor!


----------



## slls (Sep 14, 2012)

If I remember rightly you needed over 3 tons before first frost, is that still true?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 14, 2012)

slls said:


> If I remember rightly you needed over 3 tons before first frost, is that still true?


 
Yep.

And the first frost is sort of a funny let'em in rule.


----------



## subsailor (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for the votes.

The torpedo juice is locked away to keep my sons out of it!
(I actually came across a 5 gallon pail of it when I was in. Needless to say, that never made it into a torpedeo.)


----------



## BrianN (Sep 23, 2012)

I would like to nominate my wife into the pellet pig club.
I had ordered 4 tons last week having full intentions of being there to pick it up and move it all into the shed.
As it turns out, I had to leave town for family matters and left the wife at home alone.
Well, earlier this week, the pellets arrived in the drive way. That night, she moved two tons into the garage, and the next night, the last two tons.
Although, it is not where I want it, it will do for now, they are out of the weather, and will not get moist. So, I still have a chore to do when I do get home.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 23, 2012)

She's got my vote.


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2012)

M





jtakeman said:


> She's got my vote.


Mine too......She's a keeper!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 23, 2012)

The telepathic meeting of the hogs has taken place:

BrianN's wife has been admitted to the illustrious club of pellet pigs having demonstrated true piggishness aka putting up with BrianN.

She can add the following to her signature line:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club!

You on the other hand need to do 100 hours of community service to atone for not arranging assistance for your wonderful wife.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome to the club  

Sounds like a good woman.....


----------



## BrianN (Sep 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The telepathic meeting of the hogs has taken place:
> 
> BrianN's wife has been admitted to the illustrious club of pellet pigs having demonstrated true piggishness aka putting up with BrianN.
> 
> ...


 
I will have to print this out, frame it and hang it near the stove as she is not a member on here (yet)
I agree, I am not a good person, and I will go do my 100 hours as soon as I get back home. I was hoping to have time to arrange to have some one do it, but, she took it upon herself to have it all done before I had a chance. She was afraid it was going to get moist and ruined.
Oh, and yes, she is a good woman. Thank you.


----------



## Gman12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Am I able to be a Pellet Pig? I posted before a thread saying I purchased 6 Ton and already had 1 1/2 ton of pellets I hauled myself in my little Mitsubishi Eclipse.  I currently have 4 1/2 tons in my basement since I gave 3 tons of my pellets to my parents for the winter. Jtakeman and Salty gave me there votes already in that thread. I believe I meet requirements. Only thing I don't have is a truck. I have the Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 stove, 4 1/2 tons of pellets and already have them in my basement stacked before the frost. Thanks.

Here's my previous thread: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/just-picked-up-6-ton-of-pellets.90163/


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Well you have to wait for the telepathic meeting to occur, we have your application.  Is there anything you wish to add that would help us make up our demented minds?


----------



## Gman12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not too much really. I wanna thank you for considering me and the chance to become a pellet pig. Just keep in mind while voting how many trips I would have had to take in my car to haul another 6 tons on top of the 1 1/2 I previously hauled myself home 35 mins each way. Like I mentioned in my previous thread, if I had a truck I would have lugged it all home and used the $65 delivery fee for more pellets. On another note, I wanted to say how much I really enjoy this forum and all the help and great feedback I have gotten whether it be from repairs to wood pellet reviews. Definitely a thank you to DexterDay and Yourself for helping me last year with my Quadrafire issue I had which I was able to fix with everyone's help. This site is awesome and I always recommend it to everyone I come across that has a pellet stove.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2012)

Gman12 said:


> Not too much really. I wanna thank you for considering me and the chance to become a pellet pig. Just keep in mind while voting how many trips I would have had to take in my car to haul another 6 tons on top of the 1 1/2 I previously hauled myself home 35 mins each way. Like I mentioned in my previous thread, if I had a truck I would have lugged it all home and used the $65 delivery fee for more pellets. On another note, I wanted to say how much I really enjoy this forum and all the help and great feedback I have gotten whether it be from repairs to wood pellet reviews. Definitely a thank you to DexterDay and Yourself for helping me last year with my Quadrafire issue I had which I was able to fix with everyone's help. This site is awesome and I always recommend it to everyone I come across that has a pellet stove.



Well, you got my vote. That many pellets with an Eclipse! ! Holy $#!£…

The Classic Bay is a great stove and should serve you for years to come.


----------



## HopeItBurns (Sep 24, 2012)

Am I a pellet pig?, have 3 and 1/2 tons in storage, 2 stoves, used a (Chevy 1500 HD) pick em up truck and rented a Uhaul trailer cause didn't want to bust my springs on my trailer.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Gman12,

The meeting has just finished and your application has been approved boy were those hogs noisy and messy this evening I'm not sure what's up with them.

Please add the following to your signature: 

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club!

HopeItBurns,

I'll nominate you for membership, if someone will second it, another meeting can be convened this evening.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Gman12, Welcome to the club!

HopeItBurns, You get my vote!

pete, We got more dues money coming for beer err ah supplies!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Dexter the honors are yours the earlier meeting was a joke. I think some of the hogs need their grog ration cut.

ETA: Every once in a while some of the hogs get to acting like little piggies and keep the meeting in turmoil.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Gman12, Welcome to the club!
> 
> HopeItBurns, You get my vote!
> 
> pete, We got more dues money coming for beer err ah supplies!



I will 3rd that vote (frost will be here shortly )..... 

Keep the dues comin. Stock must be replenished at Kinsman Stoves 

Welcome. Both of you.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2012)

HopeItBurns said:


> Am I a pellet pig?, have 3 and 1/2 tons in storage, 2 stoves, used a (Chevy 1500 HD) pick em up truck and rented a Uhaul trailer cause didn't want to bust my springs on my trailer.



HopeitBurns... Please add the following to your Sig

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! 
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club!

Now for those dues. Imacman takes cash or check. The check better be good  We get mighty thirsty at the meetings!


----------



## smoke show (Sep 24, 2012)

This threads like a bad case of hemorrhoids....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Dexter the honors are yours the earlier meeting was a joke. I think some of the hogs need their grog ration cut.
> 
> ETA: Every once in a while some of the hogs get to acting like little piggies and keep the meeting in turmoil.


 
Hick-hick-hick! err ahh, Slurp! Meetzings? Oopzie! hehe ha

Belch(both ends)! Ahhhhh!

I thinked iz wazzzz a beer brinking contezzt, Whoz wonnnn! Hick!


----------



## Gman12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for voting me in. I'm excited to be a part of the Pellet Pig Club. Congrats to you as well HopeItBurns!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 24, 2012)

smoke show said:


> This threads like a bad case of hemorrhoids....



Jealous? ?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 24, 2012)

Jealousy is no more than feeling alone against smiling enemies.


----------



## Defiant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## HopeItBurns (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks fellows, updated my sig.


----------



## BrianN (Sep 25, 2012)

smoke show said:


> This threads like a bad case of hemorrhoids....


Is there such a thing as a "Good case of hemorrhoids"?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 25, 2012)

BrianN said:


> Is there such a thing as a "Good case of hemorrhoids"?


yep, the kind that go away and never come back.


----------



## ericofmaine (Sep 30, 2012)

Gentlemen,  I'd like to be considered for admittance at you're next meeting...  Two pellet stoves (see sig) with 5 tons currently in storage.  All hauled in a trailer behind my Dodge Dakota.  Thank you for your consideration!  Eric


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 30, 2012)

ericofmaine said:


> Gentlemen, I'd like to be considered for admittance at you're next meeting... Two pellet stoves (see sig) with 5 tons currently in storage. All hauled in a trailer behind my Dodge Dakota. Thank you for your consideration! Eric


 
Well let's see if your application is complete, I see the tonnage (so you can at least find pellets), trying to ruin a Dodge (that probably should count for some kind of cluster to add to your star), and two pellet eaters (that rates a star of some kind).  


Now on to the interview (be careful there are trick questions):

If you were faced with no heat or having to buy and burn a bad pellet what would you do?
How many traps do you set when the goal is to protect your stash from OMV?
What color is the van the marauding Oinkers use when they go on their midnight requisitions?
What do you recommend to help smoke show with his bad case of hemorrhoids?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2012)

Well folks Eric provided answers in a PM to me, here is what he said:

Sorry, meant to get at this yesterday, but my two year old had other ideas...

1. My first inclination is no heat, but, knowing my wife would have a cow, I'll say either alternative is better than buying oil.
2. There aren't enough traps in existance. But, let's hope the howitzer I'm getting delivered will be a deterrent!
3. I always thought they used a truck and trailer. Where they gonna fit all those pellets in a van?
4. Laser cream. My wife, whom is not a big woman, used it after she shot out a 9#6oz girl and 10# 11.5 oz boy, and it seemed to do the trick!

I once again thank you for your consideration. Did I mention my Dakota is a V-6, and before I got the trailer I hauled a ton at a time in the back? Hope that counts for something!

Eric

I hereby nominate Eric for membership in the Pellet Pig Club any second, etc ....

A telepathic meeting has been called for 9:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## veedo (Oct 1, 2012)

5 tons and 7 bags stacked in basement, plus a full hopper
harman p68
wood stove not hooked up but in basement for backup


----------



## subsailor (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well folks Eric provided answers in a PM to me, here is what he said:
> 
> Sorry, meant to get at this yesterday, but my two year old had other ideas...
> 
> ...


 

Being just a little pig and not a hog, I don't know if my vote counts, but after seeing his answers to the spontaneous entrance exam he was given, I'd say he is certainly worth the title of Pellet Pig.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2012)

veedo said:


> 5 tons and 7 bags stacked in basement, plus a full hopper
> harman p68
> wood stove not hooked up but in basement for backup


 
Ok, I see you know where to find pellets and you have a stove, now please tell us what would convince the hogs that you would be a credit to the Honorable Order of Pellet Pigs.  The hogs are not that easy to convince as they want to uphold the highest standards and provide a proper example for the general public.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Being just a little pig and not a hog, I don't know if my vote counts, but after seeing his answers to the spontaneous entrance exam he was given, I'd say he is certainly worth the title of Pellet Pig.


 
I take that as an appropriate second of the nomination.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I take that as an appropriate second of the nomination.



Once your a Pig, your vote means something. YOU are a part of the club.. So like Smokey, I see it fit as a second notion.
And I will 3rd the notion for Eric.



subsailor said:


> Being just a little pig and not a hog, I don't know if my vote counts, but after seeing his answers to the spontaneous entrance exam he was given, I'd say he is certainly worth the title of Pellet Pig.



As for Veedo, Welcome to the Forums. As Smokey said, we need more details. And pics never hurt. This is just a little stash in the basement. Still a lot in the garage (about 4 ton). With about 4 ton in the basement.  Keepin my options open


----------



## Defiant (Oct 1, 2012)

I think smoke has already tried Laser Cream, but not for his roids, I think he put it on a bagel


----------



## smoke show (Oct 1, 2012)

Isn't that wut its 4?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2012)

Well veedo, I tried to have the hogs wait a bit more but they were running around grunting, squealing, and slurping the contents of the administrative supplies closet at Kinsman Stoves and otherwise getting polluted. Before they got that way they decided that ericofmaine would be admitted to the club, veedo there will likely be another meeting tomorrow evening so by all means answer the essay interview question and we can take it from there.

ericofmaine please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club!

Everyone, please welcome the newest member of the club.

Welcome fellow Pig.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Isn't that wut its 4?


 
No.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome fellow Mainer!


----------



## smoke show (Oct 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I think smoke has already tried Laser Cream, but not for his roids, I think he put it on a bagel


If I sit on a bagel with laser creme on it, it helps my roids. just sayn.


----------



## yulanchief (Oct 2, 2012)

just put 3 ton of New England's in the garage last night,total 4 ton for this winter.BRING MOTHER NATURE


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 2, 2012)

Still going strong!

Eric (The original)


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 2, 2012)

yulanchief said:


> just put 3 ton of New England's in the garage last night,total 4 ton for this winter.BRING MOTHER NATURE


NO! No no no no no nonononononono........


----------



## letsblaze (Oct 2, 2012)

not yet for mother nature, I still need another ton so I can be a little pig.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 2, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Still going strong!
> 
> Eric (The original)


 
About your signature Eric.

That think green and beer do not go together you see the brewing of the beer liberates CO2 and CO2 is a big greenie no no.


----------



## quickrch (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 5 tons, a trailer that hooks to a van. Withthe trailer I get about 10 mpg.  I haul myself but pick up at TSC because they help load....


----------



## quickrch (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 5 tons, a trailer that hooks to a van. Withthe trailer I get about 10 mpg.  I haul myself but pick up at TSC because they help load....


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 4, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> About your signature Eric.
> 
> That think green and beer do not go together you see the brewing of the beer liberates CO2 and CO2 is a big greenie no no.


 

I will take some bad with the good.

Eric


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't justify being a pellet pig. I get my pellets from a lumberyard about ten miles away, they always have many tons of Clean Burn pellets on hand, year round, for $199 a ton.

When I get low, I go get another ton. I do cash and carry my pellets with my Ford F350.

Dave


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 4, 2012)

*OINK! 10 Tons of Cleanfires are now on site...*

_Bring it on! *OINK!*_


----------



## doghouse (Oct 4, 2012)

quickrch said:


> I have 5 tons, a trailer that hooks to a van. Withthe trailer I get about 10 mpg. I haul myself but pick up at TSC because they help load....


 

10 MPG gets my vote.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 4, 2012)

doghouse said:


> quickrch said:
> 
> 
> > I have 5 tons, a trailer that hooks to a van. Withthe trailer I get about 10 mpg. I haul myself but pick up at TSC because they help load....
> ...


 

Mine too! I think a pic of the stash will nail the ballot!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like some piggy wanna bes are trying to get membership.  First get your nominations and then tell us why you'd be a credit to the club.

We need to see tonnage, how you got it, how many grandmas were run over in the process, did you get them prior to first frost (which first frost we don't care).

Come on now shape up.  It is very hard to keep the hogs on task this time of the year they are more interested in liquid refreshments  known to be in the administrative supply closet.

The meeting has been called for 9:00 PM Eastern, only completed applications with nominations will be considered.

Dexter gets to hold the meeting and announce the new pigs (I haven't recovered from the last meeting).


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 4, 2012)

Meeting is about to be in session.

Any other comments from Veedo, yulanchief, and quickrch? 

All things noted above will be considered, but any added info will help with the nominations into the Club! 

Us Pigs are fueling up and will be ready shortly for said meeting


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Snip ...
> 
> Us Pigs are fueling up and will be ready shortly for said meeting


 
Whooops there goes yet another meeting.


----------



## doghouse (Oct 4, 2012)

9:06pm.  Where is evrybody?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 4, 2012)

Meeting started at 9:00............ Burp 

We're in a "Meeting"


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess they are now taking their post meeting nap.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 5, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I guess they are now taking their post meeting nap.



Jay and I received some Intel Post meeting... We had to go on a small "run" 

Due to lack of information on said Piggy's, it appears another meeting shall be held tonight.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 5, 2012)

On the way back from the raid, I mean run. We ran out a beer- err um gas! Will be have another party err ahh meeting tonight.

We need a bigger van with a bigger fridge!


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 5, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> On the way back from the raid, I mean run. We ran out a beer- err um gas! Will be have another party err ahh meeting tonight.
> 
> We need a bigger van with a bigger fridge!


You don't mean Fridge do you? Don't you mean pallet..... for putting the pellets on?


----------



## quickrch (Oct 7, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Mine too! I think a pic of the stash will nail the ballot!


 
OK I posted these in the pellet mill forum too.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 7, 2012)

quickrch said:


> OK I posted these in the pellet mill forum too.



Please add this to your Signature quickrch... The photo is proof in the pudding (or Pellets). 

You make the Pigs proud. 

 "Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
  "You pellet pigs should be ashamed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club

Sometimes are "Meetings" can be a little long and things get forgotten. Better late than never. Welcome to the club


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 7, 2012)

quickrch said:


> OK I posted these in the pellet mill forum too.


 
Very nice, Welcome to the club!

Whats the pink pool for, Are you filling it with Pellets and..................................? You might have some pellet issues, I do just for thinkin it!


----------



## quickrch (Oct 8, 2012)

In case I want to be a real pig I can fill the pool with Pellets and roll around in them...



jtakeman said:


> Very nice, Welcome to the club!
> 
> Whats the pink pool for, Are you filling it with Pellets and..................................? You might have some pellet issues, I do just for thinkin it!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 8, 2012)

quickrch said:


> In case I want to be a real pig I can fill the pool with Pellets and roll around in them...


 
You have issues and need to see a pelletologist.


----------



## quickrch (Oct 8, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> You have issues and need to see a pelletologist.


 
I did, that is why I have the pool.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good afternoon Pellet Pig Club Membership committee. I would like to humbly apply for membership into the hallowed ranks. 

I had 77 bags pellets in storage and two ton pellets on order by early Sept. The ton+ on hand was obtained in several trips of 8 to 15 bags at a time in my 2001 RAV with 134,000 + miles; 8 or 12 bags in the back with 3 bags in the passenger seat. Carried one bag at a time through the house to the basement. 

The 2 ton was delivered 10/1. Both ton are now inside and stacked.  I thought I could use the sled shown in the photo, but it wouldn't move easily even with only 1 bag loaded! So I carried one bag at a time to the end of the house until 5 bags were sitting on the sled by the basement window. The 5 bags were then placed on the slide into the basement. They were then stacked.  Repeat 20 times until the 2 ton is all in.    Attached are pics of the process and result for your consideration.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice Melissa! You have my vote. Once the others chime in, I'll grant you your oinks! 

Ibuprofen helps, But beer seems to ease the back,knee,hip and shoulder pain better for me. I start before I even get hauling. Every haul grants a few sips(really a guzzle) reward. Wife keeps em lined up and I keep a hauling. Heck after a few trips(literally hick-hick!) I only need to worry about the morning hang-over. Ibuprofen works great for that(with a few of what bit me in the first place ).


----------



## ericofmaine (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll second... both the application and the pain relief methodology!


----------



## subsailor (Oct 10, 2012)

If a 3rd is needed, I'll give it.


----------



## sbergie37 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to also apply for membership into the hallowed ranks of the Pellet Pig Club. 

Purchased 4 tons of Cubex in August from a local distributor in Pelham NH. Backed my trailer into the garage and unloaded 2 tons at a time into the basement with my wonderful wife in the 90 degree weather. Also have roughly 10/15 bags of Geneva's. Installed the stove and made the hearth myself. Still need to finish the hearth though but I have all winter for that.


----------



## sbergie37 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm.. Maybe I'll need more posts though as I've been a lurker since last year lol..


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 10, 2012)

sbergie37 said:


> Hmm.. Maybe I'll need more posts though as I've been a lurker since last year lol..



You got my vote.......  Nice 5.0.... What year? 89. Fox Bodies were the best Mustang made. IMO. 

The sound of a 5.0 (pushrod) motor sounds so much better


----------



## sbergie37 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks and it's an 88 with almost 73k on it.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll second.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 10, 2012)

Melissa220, You are in!  

sbergie37, That's a fine looking stack of fuel(dex-Get the van ready  ) With my vote your in too! 

Please add this to your sig.  

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! !
"You pellet pigs should be ashamed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 10, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Melissa220, You are in!
> 
> sbergie37, That's a fine looking stack of fuel(dex-Get the van ready  ) With my vote your in too!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your votes!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 10, 2012)

Well you mean a meeting was kept under control long enough to elect some new members and to think no slurps or burps were heard on the interweby thing.

Welcome fellow pigs, imacman will be along shortly to lighten your wallets to help with the administrative costs.  Pellet pigs have been known to really chow down at the slopping of the hogs (err, I mean business meetings).


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 10, 2012)

Now if I understand the 'rules' correctly this is not once a pig, always a pig'. One has to maintain the 3 tons before first frost following every season, correct? Are we fed to  hogs if we fail?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 10, 2012)

You must keep up in the tonnage department. 

Never fall around hogs it is very dangerous (oh you said fail).


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep.... Its all about the supply. 

Gotta keep at least the 3 ton before season!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 11, 2012)

I sent in my dues and application by mail over a year ago... I'm starting to wonder if someone ran off with my dough??


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I sent in my dues and application by mail over a year ago... I'm starting to wonder if someone ran off with my dough??


 
Well the treasurer only collects from members and that requires that you be a member so you got things in the wrong order there all correspondence by non members is burned in the 10-CPM.

Now I'll toss your hat into the ring upon verification of your actual stash and please no pictures of your tightie whitey dance or scars as a result of.


----------



## sbergie37 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the votes and acceptance into this fine club.


----------



## Augmister (Oct 11, 2012)

Oy, I'm a PIG!   Two stoves, six tons and schlep my own pellets in a 1/2 ton pick up....but PLLLEEEESSEE don't tell the Rabbi !!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I sent in my dues and application by mail over a year ago... I'm starting to wonder if someone ran off with my dough??



Eaton, weren't you awarded Oinks last year? And again (a few pages back) this year?

I'll nominate you..... 6 tons of "Sets"   Thats a damn fine stash!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Eaton, weren't you awarded Oinks last year? And again (a few pages back) this year?
> 
> I'll nominate you..... 6 tons of "Sets"  Thats a damn fine stash!


 
I'll second Augmister's nomination if he was the one you were nominating.

Now he has to provide some additional information to convince the hogs he is worthy perhaps by telling us about his compulsive pellet habits (and we also will not tell the Nuns about any possible incorrect habits).

As for Eatonpcat I gave up on him last year but offered to toss his hat back in the ring pending a good stash picture (the oinkers in the Blue Van need to be able to recognize their targets).


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I'll second Augmister's nomination if he was the one you were nominating.
> 
> Now he has to provide some additional information to convince the hogs he is worthy perhaps by telling us about his compulsive pellet habits (and we also will not tell the Nuns about any possible incorrect habits).
> 
> As for Eatonpcat I gave up on him last year but offered to toss his hat back in the ring pending a good stash picture (the oinkers in the Blue Van need to be able to recognize their targets).



He posted pics. See his Avatar.

Here.. Read post 6 (hint). https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/got-my-stash.90633/ 

 He received Oinks last year and should have received them.in that thread....

So I nominate Eaton! By all accounts, he is a Big Pig! !


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

And yes to Augmister too!! 

They both should be in... Serious tonnage there  

I'll grab the van!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

Since you are conducting this evenings slopping session let us know the outcome.  

I'll be busy playing with interior storms.  I want them finished by tomorrow evening and need to get the boss to help with the ones for the patio door out to our north west facing deck, too much shrink wrap for one person to handle.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Since you are conducting this evenings slopping session let us know the outcome.
> 
> I'll be busy playing with interior storms.  I want them finished by tomorrow evening and need to get the boss to help with the ones for the patio door out to our north west facing deck, too much shrink wrap for one person to handle.



Did you ever start a thread in the DIY on these? I remember you talking about them last year (I think you even.posted a pic of one?). 

I normally cover all my windows with the plastic sealing kits (every little bit helps). So having a more permanent solution would be nice.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Did you ever start a thread in the DIY on these? I remember you talking about them last year (I think you even.posted a pic of one?).
> 
> I normally cover all my windows with the plastic sealing kits (every little bit helps). So having a more permanent solution would be nice.


 
Nope got distracted (it happens a lot around here) here is a link to the interior storms I'm constructing: http://www.arttec.net/Thermal-Windows/index.html

Along with hopefully a picture of frames in various stages.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Woo hoo I qualify ....4+ tons in August. I have an F350 V10 but I had 3 tons delivered this year. So no bronze star this year.  If I ever build a garage I will be a big pig. Right now my shed is pack to the roof


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

Well... The meeting ended slightly early. Wanted to be able to grant Oinks tonight. 

With that said, Augmister and Eaton... Welcome to the club.

Please add the following to your Signature

 "Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK! ! 
 "You pellet pigs should be ashamed of yourselves" - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club

CtPaul, waiting on a nomination. Any pics or proof of said stash?


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 11, 2012)

CtPaul said:


> Woo hoo I qualify ....4+ tons in August. I have an F350 V10 but I had 3 tons delivered this year. So no bronze star this year. If I ever build a garage I will be a big pig. Right now my shed is pack to the roof


I believe you need to post some pics, Paul.  The big pigs need to be able to identify which stash they are raiding.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll second CtPaul.

Dex, I'll need the van. This ones mine!


----------



## Defiant (Oct 11, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> I believe you need to post some pics, Paul. The big pigs need to be able to identify which stash they are raiding.


You mean the Pirates


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok ok. I will post a pic . After I get the road barricades in place and the 50 cal mounted on the roof!  Jtakeman what color is the van?


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a blue van so watch out, im waiting for them to add camo paint so people wont see them coming.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Broken! I can tell I better order some night vision goggles with this group


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 11, 2012)

There slick, they will lure you into the club, you show them pictures of your stash, and bam that blue van comes in in the middle of the night and your stash is gone.  Sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


>



Chit.... We've been spotted!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

Brokenwing said:


> Its a blue van so watch out, im waiting for them to add camo paint so people wont see them coming.


 
The van is scheduled to be painted invisible.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The van is scheduled to be painted invisible.


 
Pellet Pig Pirates in a STEALTH Van? Good thing my stash is protected by a trained attack cat.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The van is scheduled to be painted invisible.


 
Hold off on the camo paint! I almost got the cloaking device working. They'll never see us HAAAHAAAHAAA HAAAHAAAHAAA(my mad scientist sinister laugh)!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Hold off on the camo paint! I almost got the cloaking device working. They'll never see us HAAAHAAAHAAA HAAAHAAAHAAA(my mad scientist sinister laugh)!


 
Dr. Strangepig! Or is it Dr. Frankenpellet?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 11, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Dr. Strangepig! Or is it Dr. Frankenpellet?


 
Yes.


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 12, 2012)

Before you know it the van will have a laser guided pellet retreving system, as well as undetectable radar.  Hmm sounds like a vans version of the militarys Black Bird.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

Brokenwing has some dandy idea's.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 12, 2012)

Best I can do for now


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 12, 2012)

You have my vote and in case a nomination needs  to be made or a second needed I so nominate or second (with jtakeman you never know what came first the cart or the horse).

Who is conducting the the stash raid tonight?


----------



## subsailor (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm available.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Who is conducting the the stash raid tonight?


 
Me and pete I guess, I'm letting pete drive. The new cloaking device still has a minor flaw. It keeps zaping the driver in the can. That aught to recharge his batteries! 



subsailor said:


> I'm available.


Sub if you were closer, I'm sure pete would let you drive!  hehe!


----------



## Augmister (Oct 12, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well... The meeting ended slightly early. Wanted to be able to grant Oinks tonight.
> 
> With that said, Augmister and Eaton... Welcome to the club.
> 
> ...


 
I most humbly accept this great honor and will celebrate by adding another ton to my stash before the end of the month.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 12, 2012)

I live in a semi rural area so my house is a little tough to find...So here's a pic of the driveway so you don't miss it


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

While were at it, Check out pete's new costume!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 12, 2012)

That's hilarious J!


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 12, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> While were at it, Check out pete's new costume!
> View attachment 76968


 
OMG Lol that is to funny he better put some long johns on under that as cold as it is going to be tonight for that pellet raid!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 12, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> While were at it, Check out pete's new costume!
> View attachment 76968


 
Looks like he's runnin from gbreda...Geno's got a container of Dizzy Pig Rub,
lookin for some pork products to flavor & throw on the BGE...


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> That's hilarious J!


 OMV, Bear and I couldn't fit into ours(too much stuffin)! Dex was just to embarrassed to try his on( I think he was saving it for the wifey). 

Have no fear, Will all have um on by holloween!


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> While were at it, Check out pete's new costume!
> View attachment 76968


All you piggies are just jealous.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 14, 2012)

It is with great pleasure that I nominate tony58 for membership in the Pellet Pig Club.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 14, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> It is with great pleasure that I nominate tony58 for membership in the Pellet Pig Club.


 
I'll second.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 14, 2012)

I would like to put in my application, four tons before frost .. Hauled myself in my Diesel... Bag by bag, stashed in the basement


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 14, 2012)

wilburg said:


> I would like to put in my application, four tons before frost .. Hauled myself in my Diesel... Bag by bag, stashed in the basement



Any pics of said stash?  

Just so we know where to look, er, Um,..... I mean, so we know what it looks like  

Or said pics of Diesel truck? Love me some Diesels


----------



## smoke show (Oct 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Any pics of said stash?
> 
> Just so we know where to look, er, Um,..... I mean, so we know what it looks like
> 
> Or said pics of Diesel truck? Love me some Diesels


Yep, need pics of both for viewing pleasure....


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 14, 2012)

You shanghaiing the meeting tonight Pellet Pirate?


----------



## smoke show (Oct 14, 2012)

I may not be a self proclaimed pig, but I do enjoy a nice truck and decent stash(pellets of course).


----------



## veedo (Oct 15, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Ok, I see you know where to find pellets and you have a stove, now please tell us what would convince the hogs that you would be a credit to the Honorable Order of Pellet Pigs. The hogs are not that easy to convince as they want to uphold the highest standards and provide a proper example for the general public.


 
ok, i am a little late but here we go. 5 tons, a p68, a mess, and i brew beer. have an esb in the fermentor, pale ale on tap, and a batch of wheat beer carbing.

planning on insulating the basement shortly, just have a few other projects to get done.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 15, 2012)

Bout time!!  

Got my vote


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine too!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a busy meeting agenda.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Burp! hic-hic! Whezz ya'll hidin Hic. I'm heze a wain tinnna. Hic. Umm I thinzz I dranzz allz thaa breezz hic!

hic


hic


hic

Ohhh mizz

hic

hic


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 17, 2012)

bumping for the new guy

Eric


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

New guy (ME)  is a little behind in requirements, maybe next season.

Wait until i tell my wife, we need to move 3 tons by hand to be a pig


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 17, 2012)

L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> New guy (ME) is a little behind in requirements, maybe next season.
> 
> Wait until i tell my wife, we need to move 3 tons by hand to be a pig


 
"we"?  hahaha


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> "we"? hahaha


Yeah, good luck with THAT!  

My guess the wife will listen to you say that, shake her head, and say "yeah, right".


----------



## Paul Raz (Dec 17, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> "we"?  hahaha



x2....Yeah, good luck with that. "We", what are you French?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2012)

If your wife opens the door for ya, Thats helpin right?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> If your wife opens the door for ya, Thats helpin right?


 
only to close it just as you have one foot off the ground coming through the door.  That'll teach you for using the Royal We without my approval dear  .


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> If your wife opens the door for ya, Thats helpin right?


Ya see everyone, Jay knows what he's talkin' about.  He knows if he asks for more than that, a fryin' pan is about to follow.


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow.... Did u guys talk to my wife?  Before reading all this, I told her about moving the 3 tons by hand and she said all of that,  I swear like she read the thread!   We had a real good laugh.  Don't be surprised you see a new member on here tomorrow!


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2012)

L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> Wow.... Did u guys talk to my wife?......Don't be surprised you see a new member on here tomorrow!


 
She's more than welcome....just as long as she doesn't start asking about "sparks from the pipe".


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

A warning to the newbie, most of us will take her side in all matters.

You have been warned.


----------



## Brokenwing (Dec 17, 2012)

imacman said:


> She's more than welcome....just as long as she doesn't start asking about "sparks from the pipe".


 
I hope this is not sick plants husband lmao Just joking


----------



## Newpelletpig (Dec 17, 2012)

OK I think I need to change my name.  I bought the stove 2 weeks ago and have a ton.  we carried it home using a few trips with my Subaru Forester.  Do I get points for originality?


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> A warning to the newbie, most of us will take her side in all matters.
> 
> You have been warned.


I would expect nothing less from you guys!!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 18, 2012)

I am beginning to understand the breed with a wife, ex-wife, and four daughters with one born last Monday.

Eric


----------



## The Ds (Dec 18, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I am beginning to understand the breed with a wife, ex-wife, and four daughters with one born last Monday.
> 
> Eric


 Congrats on the new little one, Eric. Life is precious.


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I am beginning to understand the breed with a wife, ex-wife, and four daughters with one born last Monday.


HA... Wife, EX-groan, 4 daughters, one step daughter, 2 female cats, 1 female dog and a male cat with no nuts!!  I'll be long gone before i every get close to understanding......

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2012)

Newpelletpig said:


> OK I think I need to change my name. I bought the stove 2 weeks ago and have a ton. we carried it home using a few trips with my Subaru Forester. Do I get points for originality?


 
Slacker, I had three ton in the bunker 1 month before the stove arrived.

I also doubt you are the first to attempt pellet moving via a Subaru Forester.

The hogs are going to want more evidence of your worthiness than you have shown so far.

I'm surprised a few of them haven't already acted on the current pending applications, likely they are all out cold from all of the stash raiding and partying they do this time of the year (newly discovered newbie stashes  ).


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Slacker, I had three ton in the bunker 1 month before the stove arrived.
> 
> I also doubt you are the first to attempt pellet moving via a Subaru Forester.
> 
> ...


 

I put a full ton in a mini van on a couple occasions.  Man-up!

Eric


----------



## Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> A warning to the newbie, most of us will take her side in all matters.
> 
> You have been warned.


 Ha! Good to know. Hi everyone ... I'm Lisa, Keith's (L.I. Pellet Guy's) wife. You all had us laughing last night with the comments about HIM becoming a pellet pig by US moving 3-tons. You were all right. I'm not moving 3-tons of pellets!

I come from a house with a Blaze King wood burning stove, so this pellet stuff is new for me. So far, so good though. 

Look forward to getting to know you all,

Lisa


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 18, 2012)

L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> HA... Wife, EX-groan, 4 daughters, one step daughter, 2 female cats, 1 female dog and a male cat with no nuts!!  I'll be long gone before i every get close to understanding......
> 
> Congrats on your new addition!


 
One ex-wife, two daughters...14 years living in sin with Susan ..  She has a daughter. My youngest sister & her partner just moved in. We have 1 Female cat & female dog. Sister has 1 female dog & 1 female cat & one neutered male (like me)...We're now calling the A-Frame a "B & B" - Bob & Biotches!


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> Ha! Good to know. Hi everyone ... I'm Lisa, Keith's (L.I. Pellet Guy's) wife. You all had us laughing last night with the comments about HIM becoming a pellet pig by US moving 3-tons. You were all right. I'm not moving 3-tons of pellets!
> 
> I come from a house with a Blaze King wood burning stove, so this pellet stuff is new for me. So far, so good though.
> 
> ...



UH OH.......


----------



## Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> UH OH.......



Lol. I had to join!  Lord only knows what else you'll volunteer 'US' for 

Lisa


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok 4 tons in the Basement via my company one ton beatup 2000 chev flatbed four stoves in two locations do I qualify ?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> Lol. I had to join! Lord only knows what else you'll volunteer 'US' for
> 
> Lisa


 

Your a$$ is in trouble.

eric


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 18, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I am beginning to understand the breed with a wife, ex-wife, and four daughters with one born last Monday.
> 
> Eric



Congrats  Eric!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2012)

My wife is easy to understand, she says and I do.  Simple and it saves both my head and the cast iron skillets at the same time.


----------



## subsailor (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> My wife is easy to understand, she says and I do. Simple and it saves both my head and the cast iron skillets at the same time.


 
Smart Bear!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Smart Bear!


 
Not really she said roll Krum Kagas a short while ago and I said sure and rolled 4 dozen of them. They are nice and hot when you roll them. My fingers are still smarting.


----------



## subsailor (Dec 18, 2012)

Never heard of them?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Never heard of them?


 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Krum+Kaga


----------



## moburns (Dec 18, 2012)

Any chance of starting a pellet piglets membership?
1. one pellet stove
2. two tons of pellets stacked in piles in just about every room of the house
3. cash and carried pellets with hubby's pick up truck; however my ford focus carries upto 7 bags


----------



## subsailor (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Krum Kaga


 
They sure do look yummy. How many of those 4 dozen are you going to eat?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2012)

moburns said:


> Any chance of starting a pellet piglets membership?
> 1. one pellet stove
> 2. two tons of pellets stacked in piles in just about every room of the house
> 3. cash and carried pellets with hubby's pick up truck; however my ford focus carries upto 7 bags


 
There is a poll in progress here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-piglet-club-poll.89776/   I'm still waiting for votes to be cast.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 19, 2012)

moburns said:


> Any chance of starting a pellet piglets membership?
> 1. one pellet stove
> 2. two tons of pellets stacked in piles in just about every room of the house
> 3. cash and carried pellets with hubby's pick up truck; however my ford focus carries upto 7 bags



Go."Pig" or go home...


----------



## sculptor (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh yeah!
2 tons of Greenway
1 ton of Turmans
36 bags of Freedom fuel for the 50 degree NC winter days
1 stove 10-cpm
F-250 7.4 diesel


----------



## L.I. Pellet Guy (Jan 2, 2013)

Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> Ha! Good to know. Hi everyone ... I'm Lisa, Keith's (L.I. Pellet Guy's) wife. You all had us laughing last night with the comments about HIM becoming a pellet pig by US moving 3-tons. You were all right. I'm not moving 3-tons of pellets!


 
Only 119 bags more to go


----------



## Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy (Jan 2, 2013)

L.I. Pellet Guy said:


> Only 119 bags more to go
> 
> View attachment 87525


 
LOL.  I did MY share.  The rest is on you


----------



## moburns (Jan 2, 2013)

^ I so need to get a picture of me carrying a bag of pellets.  That could come in handy in my house as well lol


----------



## Mrs. L.I. Pellet Guy (Jan 3, 2013)

moburns said:


> ^ I so need to get a picture of me carrying a bag of pellets. That could come in handy in my house as well lol


 
If I lived closer, I'd be happy to take the picture for you!  Us girls need to stick together


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 2, 2013)

I hereby tender my application to the Board of Pellet Pigs:
6 tons on hand, 5 of which just were delivered:




 and an old Quad 1200i insert. I used to pick up my own until the frame rotted away on my trusty old Ford...
I think I squeak into the club


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 3, 2013)

PutnamJct said:


> I think I squeak squeal into the club



Bill


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

Now tell the Hogs exactly why we should let you into the infamous group.  

You seem to think it is simply the amount of pellets and the lugging around of same while beating up the old vehicle.  

We need to know how truly piggish you are, did you leap over the lumber racks at the big box to get the last ton of Green Teams or bowl over a little ole lady to get to the last couple of bags of Stove Chow?   Are you going to volunteer to join the expired pellet removal and destruction team?

The Hogs want to know, we only want true pigs.  We hear all of the squealing out there but nothing yet that impresses us.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 4, 2013)

I hauled one ton of my stash in my Prius....can I get a green star?


----------



## slls (Oct 4, 2013)

Rejoining  Check sig, is it legal to join with order?


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 4, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Now tell the Hogs exactly why we should let you into the infamous group.
> 
> You seem to think it is simply the amount of pellets and the lugging around of same while beating up the old vehicle.
> 
> ...



Does a near fistfight in TSC over the last few bags count?


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 4, 2013)

PutnamJct said:


> Does a near fistfight in TSC over the last few bags count?



And do I get to keep the expired pellets and burn them too?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

PutnamJct said:


> And do I get to keep the expired pellets and burn them too?



You got my vote.  Just don't get mad when we tell ya there ain't no expiration date on them pellets  .


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

slls said:


> Rejoining  Check sig, is it legal to join with order?



Was your membership revoked?

I'll let ya back in, but I don't remember the meeting that revoked your membership.


----------



## slls (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought less than 3 tons and your out.


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 6, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> You got my vote.  Just don't get mad when we tell ya there ain't no expiration date on them pellets  .



Thanks Smokey! Now that I have a first vote who will second in another member to the Club?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 6, 2013)

slls said:


> I thought less than 3 tons and your out.



I think you slipped on past the guards.  

Anyway ya got my nod, just hassle that jtakeman chap or another of the Onikers.

We are still looking for members to help raid pellet stashes.


----------



## MtDew (Oct 8, 2013)

Just joined the forums. I've been using pellets for the last 4 seasons.
I have a Harmon P38 with OAK in the basement of our Rancher and I use it as our sole source of heat.
I currently have 3 Ton of AWF, 1/2 Ton O'Malleys, 1/2 Ton of Clearfires stacked in the basement.
I use my 2000 Ford Ranger with 4.0 V6 and a trailer to haul those pellets.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 20, 2013)

As of yesterday...9 tons of pellets, one pellet boiler(Harman PB 105) one bulk feeder (Harman)and one accentra pellet stove(Harman)  My truck Volvo tandem (6 MPG) my oil boiler ran less the 50 hours last year and my goal is zero hours this year.
     I respectfully submit my details to become a TRUE "pellet pig" to the "powers that be"....just maybe "boss hog"


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 20, 2013)

iceguy4,

You are faced with the following situation,  between you and the last bag of the best wood pellets in the world stands a little old granny what do you do? 

I'll nominate you, but some others are going to have to vote for you.  The answer to the question might help you gather votes.

Then maybe the meeting can take place, I see we have a back log to consider, delays happen when it hasn't been burning season, that coupled with the normal aversion to work evidenced on the farm .

I don't know who the "boss  hog" is this season.  I'm not the one my stash is below the level that a true "boss hog" would have.  

Perhaps OMV is the boss.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 20, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> iceguy4,
> 
> You are faced with the following situation,  between you and the last bag of the best wood pellets in the world stands a little old granny what do you do?
> 
> ...


 


First Smokey (not to be confused with the other smoke) the comment about" boss hog" was in my mind the funniest part of my post  I was "giddy as a schoolgirl" at the thought of being a "true pellet pig"..(see my signature)   So as a "piglet" I want to take my name out of the running for BOSS HOG  

As for your question....that's a tough one...kinda *depends* (punch line of an "ol lady joke)....depends on if I  could take her


----------



## jertola (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok. So I have 5 tons so far. (Pic below) I had 3 tons of barefoots delivered. I only have one stove (a harman p61a) and I don't own a truck, but I did haul 2 tons of various brands I wanted to try, 10-15 bags at a time in a Ford Fiesta . Does that count?


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 20, 2013)

jertola said:


> Ok. So I have 5 tons so far. (Pic below) I had 3 tons of barefoots delivered. I only have one stove (a harman p61a) and I don't own a truck, but I did haul 2 tons of various brands I wanted to try, 10-15 bags at a time in a Ford Fiesta . Does that count?


 I'm not on the committee but that Fiesta isn't helping  I'm thinking we both fall under the category ...See pic above


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 20, 2013)

Actually you both make it in. Hang tight till the votes tally.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 21, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> iceguy4,
> 
> You are faced with the following situation,  between you and the last bag of the best wood pellets in the world stands a little old granny what do you do?
> 
> ...



I'll second both of them! 9 Tons is quite impressive!


----------



## MtDew (Oct 21, 2013)

MtDew said:


> Just joined the forums. I've been using pellets for the last 4 seasons.
> I have a Harmon P38 with OAK in the basement of our Rancher and I use it as our sole source of heat.
> I currently have 3 Ton of AWF, 1/2 Ton O'Malleys, 1/2 Ton of Clearfires stacked in the basement.
> I use my 2000 Ford Ranger with 4.0 V6 and a trailer to haul those pellets.


 

Can I be considered?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 21, 2013)

MtDew said:


> Can I be considered?



You get my vote! Sorry we missed yours.


----------



## MtDew (Oct 21, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You get my vote! Sorry we missed yours.


 Thanks, Just set my son up with his own P38+ and haul him a ton of Hardwood Heats from out local Tractor Supply. I might see if I can squeeze another couple Ton of the Hardwood Heats into my basement while they still have them.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 21, 2013)

MtDew said:


> Just joined the forums. I've been using pellets for the last 4 seasons.
> I have a Harmon P38 with OAK in the basement of our Rancher and I use it as our sole source of heat.
> I currently have 3 Ton of AWF, 1/2 Ton O'Malleys, 1/2 Ton of Clearfires stacked in the basement.
> I use my 2000 Ford Ranger with 4.0 V6 and a trailer to haul those pellets.


 

WOW  four ...V 6s (wink, wink)   bet that is a real gas guzzler(one of the requirements...)  You get my vote!


----------



## MtDew (Oct 21, 2013)

MtDew said:


> Just joined the forums. I've been using pellets for the last 4 seasons.
> I have a Harmon P38 with OAK in the basement of our Rancher and I use it as our sole source of heat.
> I currently have 3 Ton of AWF, 1/2 Ton O'Malleys, 1/2 Ton of Clearfires stacked in the basement.
> I use my 2000 Ford Ranger with 4.0L V6 and a trailer to haul those pellets.


 
Yeah the 4.0Liter V6 get me 14mpg on a good day not hauling pellets. Throw it in 4x4 or strap a ton of pellets behind it and I can almost watch the gas gauge drop.
Now I just installed another Harman P38+ at my son's house and I'm the lucky one that gets to haul his pellets! Will probably be hauling pellets for the next few weekends.


----------



## UMainah (Oct 22, 2013)

Is it too late for an official application?

Picked up my 3rd ton the other day in addition to a 1/2 ton left over from last season.

Stove: Kozy Heat "Woodland" Pellet Stove w/EXCELPellet vent & OAK.
Truck: 2010 Chevrolet Silverado. Every ton of pellets I've burned have been hauled with this and hand unloaded into the basement.
My system: Back up to basement window. Setup a piece of plywood in basement to act as a slide. Place some bags on the tailgate. Toss bags through window. Re-stack the bags on pallets. Repeat for as long as necessary.

Picture included.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 22, 2013)

Ahhh five years and still in the top ten posts. 

Eric


----------



## doghouse (Oct 23, 2013)

UMainah said:


> View attachment 115431


 
Have you had a chance to burn those Northeast Pellets yet?


----------



## UMainah (Oct 23, 2013)

doghouse said:


> Have you had a chance to burn those Northeast Pellets yet?


Not this season, but I burnt 2 tons of them last season. I like them and they are one of my favorite pellets. I get low ash and good heat. It also doesn't hurt that they are the best deal in the area (prior to any discounts) at $204/ton.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 25, 2013)

I am formally requesting membership..pics below

Must have
1.) Must have over 3 tons of pellets on hand prior to the first frost of the year.*DONE*
Must have two of the following three
a.) At least one pellet stove, two stoves will get you a gold star on your membership card *TWO STOVES*
b.) Have at least 3 additional tons by the first frost will get you a silver star on membership card *6 TONS IN STOCK*
c.) "cash and carry" your pellets. True pigs drive gas hog trucks and can move their own pellets and this will get you a bronze star on your membership card Do have them delivered but purchased my own *PALLET JACK* to move them around the shed! and I DO OWN A 2003 AVALANCHE JUST FOR PLOWING AND HARDWARE STORE RUNS


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 25, 2013)

If  I have the authority, I nominate FMSM  to become a member of  "pellet pig association"


----------



## MtDew (Oct 26, 2013)

MtDew said:


> Just joined the forums. I've been using pellets for the last 4 seasons.
> I have a Harmon P38 with OAK in the basement of our Rancher and I use it as our sole source of heat.
> I currently have 3 Ton of AWF, 1/2 Ton O'Malleys, 1/2 Ton of Clearfires stacked in the basement.
> I use my 2000 Ford Ranger with 4.0 V6 and a trailer to haul those pellets.


 
Just hauled home a ton of Lignetics to add to the stash!


----------



## DoWnAqT (Oct 26, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> FMSM





iceguy4 said:


> If  I have the authority, I nominate FMSM  to become a member of  "pellet pig association"



I'll nominate him, I'll nominate anyone that has two freaking stoves with 6 tons....


----------

